# Tatoos



## Flatlander

Who's got Ink? I do, I tried to post a pic, but I'm as computer savvy as oatmeal, and it didn't work. How about YOU?


----------



## TwistofFat

You know, I have thought about this for a long time but to date (36 years) - no ink.  Part - no stones, part have yet to find the right one...and have I looked.

Glenn.


----------



## Cryozombie

flatlander said:
			
		

> Who's got Ink?  I do, I tried to post a pic, but I'm as computer savvy as oatmeal, and it didn't work.  How about YOU?



My brother in law owns a tattoo parlor. Suffice to say I have some ink, and am getting more.

I have, In no particular order...

A rose with a pair of Katana crossed behind it with the symbol for "completion" in japanese under it

The Rebel Alliance Logo from Star Wars

A band of Barbed wire.

A tribal spikey sort of ring with a yin-yang in the center

A small demon sitting on an open book leaning on a ninja-to sword.

Two upcoming projects are a forearm sleeve of Binary digits, in all black, and the Kanji for "Ninja" under my right eye... in blacklight ink, so you can only see it if I am in a blacklight.

And yes, I am aware of the controversy over the blacklight inks, but my Brother in law has several blacklight tattoos, some over 7 years old, when he frist started using those inks, and none of them have caused him any skin problems.


----------



## Lisa

Yup I have one... I want another one too 

I have a small symbol of a wolf tatooed on my right "chest" area.  I was such a chicken... I walked into the tatoo place, asked where it would hurt the least, he pointed to my chest and that is where it ended up.

It is an inuit symbol and is on a necklace that my grandfather gave me for christmas one year.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

flatlander said:
			
		

> Who's got Ink? I do, I tried to post a pic, but I'm as computer savvy as oatmeal, and it didn't work. How about YOU?


I don't like the same paint on my walls for too long...I think my taste changes too often and I always thought I'd regret it for that reason.  Like when I was in High School and I used to wear those pointy, fur lined high heel clogs.  Thank god those weren't permanent!...*shudder*  I really do like the way some look on other people though.  I like the new trend for women to get them on their lower backs.  Just curious...Do you ever get tired of them and wish you'd done something different, or could remove them?  I remember when Angelina Jolie had her Billy Bob removed  - they said it was twice as painful to remove it....ouch!


----------



## MA-Caver

Nalia said:
			
		

> Yup I have one... I want another one too
> 
> I have a small symbol of a wolf tatooed on my right "chest" area.  I was such a chicken... I walked into the tatoo place, asked where it would hurt the least, he pointed to my chest and that is where it ended up.
> 
> It is an inuit symbol and is on a necklace that my grandfather gave me for christmas one year.



Think about that one for a minnit... just why would that guy say it would hurt the least on _your _ chest? hmmm 

I almost gotten one and glad I didn't... personal reasons... I don't mind the temporary ones.. because ... well, they're temporary


----------



## Seig

I've got two.


----------



## Lisa

MACaver said:
			
		

> Think about that one for a minnit... just why would that guy say it would hurt the least on _your _chest? hmmm


:idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I want this on my arm.  I was told it would be better as a back piece.  When I asked how much...they quoted an amount greater than my last workstation cost.


Needless to say....no ink for Bob...yet. 

I'l also looking at a Celtic pattern and a couple other anime inspired pieces.  So far, after 3 years they still seem like a 'good idea'.  That'll prob. change a week after I get em done.  I know my luck.


----------



## Baoquan

I have two - one a tribal-ish piece on my right shoulder that will eventually become a full shoulder piece, and some kanji on my stomach.


----------



## shesulsa

I currently have a rose on my lower abdomen (complete with thorns) and want a specific, Tibetan symbol on my lower back.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I want this on my arm. I was told it would be better as a back piece. When I asked how much...they quoted an amount greater than my last workstation cost.
> 
> 
> Needless to say....no ink for Bob...yet.
> 
> I'l also looking at a Celtic pattern and a couple other anime inspired pieces. So far, after 3 years they still seem like a 'good idea'. That'll prob. change a week after I get em done. I know my luck.


That'd be some pretty cool ink, bubba. A biz partner of mine recently got a picture of God, zapping down from the heavens, out of a book of classic paintings (by that homely art-appreciation nun on the educational channels)...complex and detailed, but looks great. I think this one will end up absolutely bitchin! I say start a cookie jar and go for it!

Dave

aka, Non kenPo lorD


----------



## Cryozombie

Come on out bob... Ill hook you up.


----------



## oldnewbie

None for me.... though my Brother decided to get his _first_ wife's name on his bicep.

After the divorce, he bought a six-pack, a toothbrush, and some "ebson salt" (sp) and got rid of most of it.....( He was active Marine at the time )

Nasty scar... 

Second wife never liked seeing it, 

Third wife had him do an eagle over it... tatto artist made the scar look like a tree branch...kinda 3-D..

None for me thanks..


One question tho... girls.. why the lower back ?????


----------



## MisterMike

Thinkin' about gettin' my first.

I want my mon on my right inner wrist/forearm.


----------



## hkg

I was gonna get a tatoo or 'ink" as u guys call it but the thot of havin it when im 80 and my skin no longer wants to stay on my body kinda put me off! I would only get one of it meant somethin important to me.


----------



## lonecoyote

I have a few. I even made what some people consider the biggest mistake and had a girls name (of course, now my ex) put on. Does my wife like it? No. but I remember that day when I look at it, and it was a good day, and it and she are part of who I am, so I'm not regretting it. I'm not real sure about people who get kanji, or asian alphabet character tattoos. The artist says "It means good luck" well ,how do you know? Do you read chinese? It could mean stupid  barbarian.  I know what the characters for kenpo look like, but that's about it.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I have 2. Taz and a dragon. I would have liked to of had the dragon bigger but revenue dictated how large it would be.


----------



## OULobo

hkg said:
			
		

> I was gonna get a tatoo or 'ink" as u guys call it but the thot of havin it when im 80 and my skin no longer wants to stay on my body kinda put me off!



By then I wouldn't even care what it looks like, but seeing as how I'm gonna live forever, I see your point. 

I have a werewolf on one lat and a werecat on the other. I thought about getting a werebear in the center, mabey a hawk up top and a rattler down low, but that's getting a bit out of hand. I'm going next week to get the "Don't Tread on Me." flag on my right pec and the word "Adsum" on my left delt. The most important thing is, indeed, that they have meaning.


----------



## shesulsa

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> One question tho... girls.. why the lower back ?????


 Gives the dogs something to look at.

 LOL - why the bicep?  LOL


----------



## OULobo

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Gives the dogs something to look at.




I ain't touchin that one.  %-}


----------



## Hagakure

A dragon, a biohazard, and my family crest. Heres a pic of the dragon


----------



## oldnewbie

> Gives the dogs something to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand... when you are walkin' away... right???
Click to expand...


----------



## Flatlander

Hagakure, sweet!  Looks real good, thanks for the pic!


----------



## Hagakure

Welcome, thats was right after I had it done. Now the clouds don't have that red in it so it looks more like smoke.


----------



## shesulsa

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> I understand... when you are walkin' away... right???


 uhh....right.


----------



## psi_radar

I've got three, I've had five altogether--two are cover-ups of inferior tattoos. 

Right shoulder--a very large air dragon, lightning bolts, swirling clouds, etc.

Left shoulder-- another large one--a tree with a snake rapped around it, biting its own tail. For you ancient religion fans, it's supposed to be my take on the Ouroboros.

Right forearm--a band with two lions, male and female, resting contentedly together. Their tails intertwine in the back. My wife has the same thing higher up on her bicep. It's our wedding band. (Got sick of wearing rings).


----------



## Spud

My semi-retirement plan is to get out of engineering at 50 and become a sales rep for the tatoo removal lasers.  

 Big Market once those small of the back "juicy" tats get old, stretched and faded.


----------



## Sailor

Two of them. 
Unicorn, and flying tiger.
Got em in Hong Kong way back in "77". Time for another when I find the right one


----------



## mj-hi-yah

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I I'm not real sure about people who get kanji, or asian alphabet character tattoos. The artist says "It means good luck" well ,how do you know? Do you read chinese? It could mean stupid barbarian. I know what the characters for kenpo look like, but that's about it.


LOL :rofl: I wonder about that myself!  It does look cool though, but what does it mean?


----------



## shesulsa

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I have a few. I even made what some people consider the biggest mistake and had a girls name (of course, now my ex) put on. Does my wife like it? No. but I remember that day when I look at it, and it was a good day, and it and she are part of who I am, so I'm not regretting it. I'm not real sure about people who get kanji, or asian alphabet character tattoos. The artist says "It means good luck" well ,how do you know? Do you read chinese? It could mean stupid barbarian. I know what the characters for kenpo look like, but that's about it.


 ROFLMAO with MJ.  My husband thought this was a great marketing scheme - make up a bunch of t-shirts with asian characters on them that say things like, "Tell this stupid white man that his shirt says 'courage'".  Could do the same with ink, I guess!  he he he he he


----------



## Tgace

Celtic braid biceps band. No meaning per se, got it just prior to going overseas so its a reminder of those times.


----------



## Spud

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I have a few. I even made what some people consider the biggest mistake and had a girls name (of course, now my ex) put on. Does my wife like it? No. but I remember that day when I look at it, and it was a good day, and it and she are part of who I am, so I'm not regretting it. I'm not real sure about people who get kanji, or asian alphabet character tattoos. The artist says "It means good luck" well ,how do you know? Do you read chinese? It could mean stupid barbarian. I know what the characters for kenpo look like, but that's about it.


 I think Britney Spears ran into that with some inkwork she had done. She had some Hebrew gibberish inked on her neck thinking it was a Kabbalah text of great significance. Also something about having Japanese word for mysterious that was closer to "strange" done on her hip. 

 The Offspring sing about getting ink done, "he wanted a thirteen but it came out thirty-one"


----------



## lonecoyote

mj-hi-ya, shesulsa, spud, the same thing happens in asia all the time in reverse, from what I've read on the internet, not tattoos especially but everything else, so why not?  I can't find the link, but there's an american or brit in Japan who has a site on the japanese misinterpretation of english in products and on clothing. Things on the order of Pschit soda pop and tough looking japanese rockers wearing t shirts that say "cutie girl"


----------



## Baoquan

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> mj-hi-ya, shesulsa, spud, the same thing happens in asia all the time in reverse, from what I've read on the internet, not tattoos especially but everything else, so why not?  I can't find the link, but there's an american or brit in Japan who has a site on the japanese misinterpretation of english in products and on clothing. Things on the order of Pschit soda pop and tough looking japanese rockers wearing t shirts that say "cutie girl"



www.engrish.com 

My favourite t-shirt spotting in japan was a guy wearing a t-shirt sporting the slogan;

"Love is good - but its not as good as a w@nk."

When asked about what the shirt meant, he said it was about freedom of expression.  :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> mj-hi-ya, shesulsa, spud, the same thing happens in asia all the time in reverse, from what I've read on the internet, not tattoos especially but everything else, so why not? I can't find the link, but there's an american or brit in Japan who has a site on the japanese misinterpretation of english in products and on clothing. Things on the order of Pschit soda pop and tough looking japanese rockers wearing t shirts that say "cutie girl"


:roflmao:The thought is sooo funny! You are absolutely correct it goes both ways and it's really only a problem if you have friends who can point it out to you. Like what does it say behind my avatar :uhohh: ???

I like that link...Engrish of the day...the t-shirt I just got...oh not can't wear that!  Sounds like maybe he knew what it meant!


----------



## shesulsa

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Like what does it say behind my avatar :uhohh: ???


 It says "Beautiful woman, recent black belt, play word game on puter with other smart ones.  Respect her or else."

 :wavey:


----------



## mj-hi-yah

shesulsa said:
			
		

> It says "Beautiful woman, recent black belt, play word game on puter with other smart ones. Respect her or else."
> 
> :wavey:


:asian: Thank goodness you can read Chinese characters...might consider having that inked on my forehead


----------



## dearnis.com

An asian tat artist working on the west coast got in trouble a year or two back for deliberately inking negative charaters on his clients; I don't remember the details, but I think we had a thread on it here.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> An asian tat artist working on the west coast got in trouble a year or two back for deliberately inking negative charaters on his clients; I don't remember the details, but I think we had a thread on it here.


Really?:xtrmshock  wow!  Might be a good idea to research it before making it permanent....


----------



## Flatlander

edit

I'm going to light this computer on fire, and kick it around a bit with the yelling and the gnashing of teeth and the frustration mmmklaben  nnnngoy.


----------



## KenpoTess

You can just upload your file Dan..


----------



## Flatlander

Easy for you to say, Tess.  I'm as computer literate as a raisin on a stick.


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee quite the visual~!

Ok.. click on Reply..
 then go down to  'manage attachments'  choose the pic from your folder on your C drive.. click Upload.. then close window.. then submit your post


----------



## Flatlander

Ok, I'm a retard.  I need to get a shirt made.  It could have a big arrow pointing at my rear end that says "kick me hard right here because I'm a retard".

Anyhoo, enough of that.  Here's my tat.


----------



## KenpoTess

woohoo.. ya did it Dan  Great shot of your Tat~!

and here's a :btg: for good measure


----------



## Baytor

I have 3:

A celtic cross that a friend designed on my right shoulderblade, A sword with kanji that I designed on my left shoulder, and something I did myself on my right thigh.  I don't talk about that one much...I was bitter when I did it. For the one on my shoulder, I used a kanji dictionary to make sure it didn't come up as "kung po chicken" or something like that.

My wife has a fairy on the small of her back, and we both want to get some more done.


----------



## shaolinchi

None yet for me.  But I have 2 ideas that I am definitely getting.  One is the Dark Mark from Harry Potter...ok ok ok, laugh all you want, but its a sweet design of a skull with a snake coming out of its mouth.  And my second one is going to say "If you want peace prepare for war" but in Italian (se desiderate pace, preparisi per guerra"


----------



## Ceicei

shaolinchi said:
			
		

> And my second one is going to say "If you want peace prepare for war" but in Italian (se desiderate pace, preparisi per guerra"


Why Italian?


----------



## shaolinchi

I was born in Italy...as was my fiancee, I'm not really sure why, but I just love the language


----------



## Ceicei

shaolinchi said:
			
		

> I was born in Italy...as was my fiancee, I'm not really sure why, but I just love the language


Ummm.  Good answer.


----------



## shaolinchi

haha, yea to be honest, i really don't know why, i have just always wanted it in italian ...


----------



## OULobo

Here's a view of the two on my back. No time to buff it up with photoshop, so you guys have to handle a dose of raw Lobo.


----------



## Athena

shaolinchi said:
			
		

> None yet for me.  But I have 2 ideas that I am definitely getting.  One is the Dark Mark from Harry Potter...ok ok ok, laugh all you want, but its a sweet design of a skull with a snake coming out of its mouth.  And my second one is going to say "If you want peace prepare for war" but in Italian (se desiderate pace, preparisi per guerra"



that's funny, i've always heard "you cannot pursue peace while preparing for war." agreed on the italian though, it's such a great language.

i don't think i could handle a real tattoo... too painful and _way_ too permanent... but i really want a henna one. something around my bellybutton, or a star on my hip maybe, so it would have to be during the summer.


----------



## Genin Andrew

I dont have any yet but sure plan on getting one,two or maybe like 5.I want one shoulder covered and a few things on my back. I have alot of respect for people that create their own designs and do all the artwork (i know not everyone is great at drawing) but i think its a cool idea.Thats what i'll be doing,its just more personal and you know that its a design no one else will have.

And i plan on Having some japanese Kanji on my back.But i have no sympathy for people that get japanese or chinese or korean or whatever characters without knowing the language or at least researching it! if you ask for "Mystic Shadow Warrior" and get "sexy pink bear" then 100% your fault!...exept for that clown mentioned earlier that inked people incorrectly on purpose...that guy needs to be...no comment.

much respect
-andrew


----------



## satans.barber

I would like a dragon on my shoulder with the 'spirit of the tiger and the dragon' kanji from the kenpo crest running down the side in not too big letters. I know that they're widely available so I can create th design and take it in for tha tattooist to copy for me. I don't want a fancy dragon though, more of a tribal style one like this:

http://www.thespoilers.net/Rubymoon/dragon-tattoo-large-final.jpg

Sensei Cawood has matching tigers tattooed on each shoulder, with 'spirit of the tiger and the dragon' down the spine of one, and 'kenpo karate' down the spine of the other, which look great. I guess he had them done a while ago now though as they're quite faded.

Ian.


----------



## Matt Stone

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> mj-hi-ya, shesulsa, spud, the same thing happens in asia all the time in reverse, from what I've read on the internet, not tattoos especially but everything else, so why not?  I can't find the link, but there's an american or brit in Japan who has a site on the japanese misinterpretation of english in products and on clothing. Things on the order of Pschit soda pop and tough looking japanese rockers wearing t shirts that say "cutie girl"



When I was living in Japan I watched a lot of local TV (not that I understood all of it mind you).  I was shocked one day to see a daytime drama where the teen boy was wearing a black t-shirt emblazoned with white letters at least 7 inches high saying "F**K."  This was national TV, not cable access...

I also had the wonderful opportunity to meet a few local girls, quite attractive, young, ready, willing, etc. (Damn!  I'm married!), one of whom had a pink t-shirt with cartoonish writing that asked "pet my p**sy."  My friends and I all agreed that, if it weren't illegal and potentially dangerous (from the wife that is), we should have accomodated her friendly request...

Lastly, there was a t-shirt I saw on E-budo that had English words written sideways in kanji-esque style with some interesting phrases on them.  Read normally it looked somewhat Japanese, but turn your head and, well, there you go...


----------



## psi_radar

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> : Like what does it say behind my avatar :uhohh: ???



"Be nice to pretty girl with pouty lips, or she will kick you in teeth."

There's a whole bunch of stories about "Advertising Gone Wrong in Translation." A couple of the more famous ones:

The Chevy Nova in Spanish speaking countries, which pretty much means "no go" there

The Pepsi campaign here in America had a tagline "Pepsi brings you back to life" way back when. In China, it was translated "Pepsi Brings Your Ancestors Back from the Grave." It did sell well for a while...


----------



## Hagakure

satans.barber  if you want some ideas for a tattoo check out bmezine.com


----------



## TonyM.

Got ink. Airborne wings, dragon, couple of flowers and some nondescript jailhouse dither.


----------



## Bammx2

No ink here. and for 2 reasons:

1) to quote Ozzy: If you want to be different,don't get one! everyone has tattoos!
and

2) In my many travels I actually considered getting one....until I met a man who supposedly had a very cool tat at one time....til someone else decided they wanted it....and sliced it off.

I never saw it....but I saw the scar:erg:

SO....no "ink" fer me!


----------



## Ping898

Just one for me, black dragon on my back, I def like hagakure's better though, makes me wish the tat palor I went to had it.
Wouldn't mind a second one eventually too.

On the point of the Chinese chars, my school decided to add "open hand" in Chinese to our belt certificates, and all was great for two months until one of our students mother, who is Chinese and can read it, asked why our certificates said "open door..."     We fixed that real quick...


----------



## Raewyn

I was scared stiff when I got my first tattoo, and whattya no half my back's done!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storm

I have two.  One is tweety on my behind ( no one can see it but me) and another of a dragon and my initials in chinese on my hip ( quite small ).


----------



## Cryozombie

Tried to get a new one tonite... but I was outta luck... the couldnt fit me in. 

Soon.  Oh yes.  Soon.


----------



## OULobo

This thread is a perfect intro to a side topic. Are there any people that don't get tats because of health issues? I was told that you can't give blood for two years after getting one. Is anyone scared of the Hep and HIV possibilities? One of the reasons I ask is that, eventhough I already have two, I will be getting the Hep vaccines for a trip to Ecuador and figured I would wait until after the vaccines to get my next two tats, just for safety sake.


----------



## Ping898

I figure as long as you do your research and make sure the place you are getting it from is clean, throws away used needles and such you are set, that the concern is always there, but is negligible.  For me, my mother called like some local HMO group or worker's comp group or something along those line to find a good tatoo parlor with a good rep in her area.  I went to it, long waiting lines and such, personally I consider that a good sign too, cause tatoo parlors are one of those things that I think thrives on word of mouth and the quality of their work and if they are bad and aren't hygenic, people aren't going to come back and aren't going to recommend them.I thought the giving blood thing was only a year though...could be wrong, but if you try to give it, they always ask you questions about that stuff and weed out anyone not eligible anyways.


----------



## Flatlander

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Tried to get a new one tonite... but I was outta luck... the couldnt fit me in.
> 
> Soon. Oh yes. Soon.


Well, tell us about it, man.


----------



## shesulsa

OULobo said:
			
		

> This thread is a perfect intro to a side topic. Are there any people that don't get tats because of health issues? I was told that you can't give blood for two years after getting one. Is anyone scared of the Hep and HIV possibilities? One of the reasons I ask is that, eventhough I already have two, I will be getting the Hep vaccines for a trip to Ecuador and figured I would wait until after the vaccines to get my next two tats, just for safety sake.


 Interesting.  I had not heard that about not being able to donate plasma for two years.  Where did you hear that?  I will have to contact Red Cross about that one, as I am a registered donor.

 When I got inked, the artists showed me that he was getting a brand new, individually wrapped, sterile needle with his gloved hands, held it up for me to visually inspect the wrapping, peeled it open, installed it on the gun.  After he was done, he had me watch him remove the needle and discard it in a sharps container.  Upon watching him do this with two other people ahead of me, I didn't worry at all about disease.  But now you've got me thinking about the ink itself.

 Anyone else?


----------



## OULobo

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Interesting.  I had not heard that about not being able to donate plasma for two years.  Where did you hear that?  I will have to contact Red Cross about that one, as I am a registered donor.
> 
> When I got inked, the artists showed me that he was getting a brand new, individually wrapped, sterile needle with his gloved hands, held it up for me to visually inspect the wrapping, peeled it open, installed it on the gun.  After he was done, he had me watch him remove the needle and discard it in a sharps container.  Upon watching him do this with two other people ahead of me, I didn't worry at all about disease.  But now you've got me thinking about the ink itself.
> 
> Anyone else?



Right, the guy I had do my art was just as hygenic and made sure I saw it, but working in industry shows me everyday that standards of quality drop over time and after the achievment of a comfort zone. I'm not really paranoid, I mean I've already had two done, but, as I'm sure anyone in the medical industry can tell you, when you work with so much blood and open wounds, the possibilities are still very present.


----------



## shesulsa

Interesting.  I wouldn't accept any less quality performance than I received before, but we could be talking ink contamination and personal contamination; i.e. infected artists spreading airborne illness to the minor wounds inflicted while pushing ink, right?


----------



## Mark L

How do you attach and image to a post?


----------



## shesulsa

Have to be a supporting member


----------



## satans.barber

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> to quote Ozzy: If you want to be different,don't get one! everyone has tattoos!



Right cos, err, Ozzy talks so much sense...!

Ian.


----------



## OULobo

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Have to be a supporting member



I think you can post images without being a supporting member, you just get to post larger images as a supporting member.


----------



## Bammx2

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Right cos, err, Ozzy talks so much sense...!
> 
> Ian.


ok....
I quote my self then.
 if you want ink,have ink.
it's not original anymore,so in my personal opinion....I'm not interested.


----------



## shesulsa

OULobo said:
			
		

> I think you can post images without being a supporting member, you just get to post larger images as a supporting member.


 Oh.


----------



## KenpoTess

To Upload an image from your Hard drive you have to be a Supporting member.. 
Though you can link to urls via the  yellow image box right above the window you type in.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  If you are not a supporting member you won't see the Manage attachments button below your reply window.

Hope this helps

~Tess


----------



## OULobo

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> To Upload an image from your Hard drive you have to be a Supporting member..
> Though you can link to urls via the  yellow image box right above the window you type in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  If you are not a supporting member you won't see the Manage attachments button below your reply window.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ~Tess



I stand corrected. It is avatars that you can post a bigger one of when you are a supporting member.


----------



## marshallbd

flatlander said:
			
		

> Who's got Ink? I do, I tried to post a pic, but I'm as computer savvy as oatmeal, and it didn't work. How about YOU?


A large pegasus flying past the ruins of apollo's temple on the left arm, 

a rose in memory of my grandmother over my heart, 

an Air Force Falco on right arm (very old and poorly done and will be covered up someday), 

Wifes name on ring finger in lieu of wedding ring, 
and 

A dragon on right shoulder blade

someday I will get a tiger on left shoulder blade

and on the spine in the center, the Japanese Kanji for Shotokan :asian:


----------



## marshallbd

shesulsa said:
			
		

> uhh....right.


WOOF!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

OK. I've been reading this thread with interest because I've thought about getting a tattoo but with it being sooooo permanent there really wasn't anything I could think of that I'd want forever...until now. 

So, I have a few stupid questions for the experienced. Once you know what you want tattooed, how you find the image? Do you just see what's available at the shop and choose the closest thing, or will the artist design what you want or what? Second question, a matter of where? I'm not sure what the best place would be. I'm thinking small of back cuz I like that look but I've only seen sunburst type tattoos there and I'm thinking of getting a tiger with the Chinese symbol for courage (has personal significance for me). Would something other than a sunburst type design work on the small of back or would it look better somewhere else? I don't want it somewhere where it would be visible all the time. Please give me some advice to get started. 
Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## Lisa

Most tatoo artist can design one for you, at least the ones I have known.  You can also bring in a picture of what you want or something similar and work with them to find the design.  As far as where to get it, keep in mind the less fatty tissue and the more boney the area the more it will hurt.


----------



## lonecoyote

Sil Lum Tigerlady, I'd look at the flash (stuff on the walls) first, then leave, compare it to what you want. You might see something similar. I had a guy do a tattoo for me based on an album cover and a couple of years later I walked into a tattoo studio and the disign was there on the wall. It had already been done into a ready made design but I didn't know that. Great idea not to have public skin done. I can cover everything with a 3/4 sleeve t shirt.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the excellent advice and information Nalia and Lonecoyote. The more I think about it the more I like the small of the back. I don't have any fat there but I'm not too concerned about pain. I can handle it. I'm starting to think a small tiger (maybe about 4 inches from nose to tip of tail) climbing up my spine, maybe shown from the top side, I'll have to see how it looks. Not sure where the Chinese character would fit in yet. 

I'll go check out the "flash" first too. From what I've been told there is a well known, highly desirable tattoo artist nearby. I understand people from all over the world have traveled to him and there's a waiting list to get in. A friend of mine got a tattoo from him (it looks awesome) and she said when she went in there was a guy from Germany who was making his third trip for another tattoo so I'm pretty happy to know that and hope the stories I've heard about his expertise are not hype. 

How long does it take? What's the healing time like? Any other info I should know? 

Thanks again.


----------



## marshallbd

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> OK. I've been reading this thread with interest because I've thought about getting a tattoo but with it being sooooo permanent there really wasn't anything I could think of that I'd want forever...until now.
> 
> So, I have a few stupid questions for the experienced. Once you know what you want tattooed, how you find the image? Do you just see what's available at the shop and choose the closest thing, or will the artist design what you want or what? Second question, a matter of where? I'm not sure what the best place would be. I'm thinking small of back cuz I like that look but I've only seen sunburst type tattoos there and I'm thinking of getting a tiger with the Chinese symbol for courage (has personal significance for me). Would something other than a sunburst type design work on the small of back or would it look better somewhere else? I don't want it somewhere where it would be visible all the time. Please give me some advice to get started.
> Thanks!
> :asian:


Before you have an artist design something for you, shop around and look at the artists original works to decide if thier style fits your tastes,  most artists are happy to do a custom design but they do charge for it.  So before you commission one, be sure the other original works give you that "Warm Fuzzy".  

As to the pain, I hear that different places hurt more than others and I find that to not be the case.  It is about the same in any location you get inked.  hurts a little but gets numbed after a few minutes.  Good luck on your search.  and let us know what you finally decide on...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the reply marshallbd. I like the "warm fuzzy" advice. I opened the phone book to look for the number of the shop I want to go to and found they have a website. After checking it out I found that they ONLY do custom work. 

Check 'em out

http://www.bmeworld.com/kabalist/index.html


Comments?


----------



## marshallbd

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply marshallbd. I like the "warm fuzzy" advice. I opened the phone book to look for the number of the shop I want to go to and found they have a website. After checking it out I found that they ONLY do custom work.
> 
> Check 'em out
> 
> http://www.bmeworld.com/kabalist/index.html
> 
> 
> Comments?


Just shop around before you decide.  Lots of styles out there and some really excellent artists as well as some really bad ones.  Also look at thier portfolio of actual tat's on clients...  Unfortunately I am unable to open the link as it is blocked by the Feds...I work for the Forest service...


----------



## OULobo

TigerLady

My personal advise would be to draw/trace your own design or pick something that means much to you, but make sure you give it your unique mark. Remember that most artists can use a Xerox machine to turn any printed design into a flash to put on you, so search for pics from mags or online. If it is a common pic (sunburst, script, basic symbols like anchors or crosses) then see what you can find in the artist's flash collection. The artist will let you know the limits of color, detail and size. 

As for where you get it, you have to consider some things; how big is it going to be, how much sun will it get, if you ever want to cover it, how much pain you can take and where you really want it. I put mine on my back so that they can be covered by a tank top or any shirt. Ankles and calves are good for men because we can easily cover them, even in business occations, but it might be harder for the ladies. Some areas are a little more painful, mainly where there is less fat or muscle or more nerves.  

Remember to be careful of foreign language symbols. The meaning you have always thought, might not be right, also sometimes the literal translation is interpreted differently. 

Just like has been mentioned here, make sure they show and explain to you all the equipment, and make sure that it is new and clean, no dirty needles or old rags around. Make sure they use new fresh ink. 

Make sure to look at the artist's portfolio and see how his work translates to the skin. 

Don't base too much on price, as this is something that will last quite a while, it is worth paying what they ask, within reason. 

The process can last anywhere between a half hour and multiple trips on multiple days, depending on your endurance, his time and the design's colors, size and detail. 

The healing will take about a week to scab, and about a month to get to the final stages of healing. The artist should give you detailed instructions on how to take care of your ink, so that it heals correctly and looks right. This will include when and how to clean, what lotions are safe, when and how to bandage, ect. If you want your designs to last, make sure to hide them from the sun, either by shadow or by sunscreen. UV energy kills tatoo ink. 

DON'T PLAY WITH IT OR PICK AT IT FOR THE FIRST WEEK. This could tear off the scabs and with it the ink, thereby screwing up the tat for life, or until you can have the artist fix it. The skin will flake, scab, shed and then scar naturally. 

I know that was long winded, but I'm gearing up from my new ones too, so it is good for me to review. Good luck and let us know your decision and how it turns out.


----------



## Lisa

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Thanks for the excellent advice and information Nalia and Lonecoyote. The more I think about it the more I like the small of the back. I don't have any fat there but I'm not too concerned about pain. I can handle it. I'm starting to think a small tiger (maybe about 4 inches from nose to tip of tail) climbing up my spine, maybe shown from the top side, I'll have to see how it looks. Not sure where the Chinese character would fit in yet.


Your very welcome Sil Lum TigerLady.

My sister in law has a tatoo of a black panther, about two inches long walking up the small of her back too.  Trailing behind it are 4 paw prints.  It looks really neat and I have always admired it.


----------



## Flatlander

Something else to consider is that different skins take different colors in different ways.  For some people, reds never look right, for others, reds work very well.  The problem is that there is no real good way to predict which colors will take well and which ones won't.  It's a bit of a gamble.

Most tatooists must first be artists.  If you want a unique tat, go in with your idea roughed out on paper, explain to them how you want it to be, and ask them to draw it up.  Then, when they're done, you can go look at what they drew.  If you like it, great!  But don't be shy about telling them if there's some part of it you want changed.  It's your ink, and they should understand that it must be exactly how you want it.

Good luck!


----------



## OULobo

flatlander said:
			
		

> Something else to consider is that different skins take different colors in different ways.  For some people, reds never look right, for others, reds work very well.  The problem is that there is no real good way to predict which colors will take well and which ones won't.  It's a bit of a gamble.
> 
> Good luck!



Usually not a problem if you are already fair with a pasty white Alaska tan, like me. All the colors shine bright when you have a snow white background. Not much fun on the beach (I blind the locals), but cool canvas for tats.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for all the great tips on this. It's going to make getting startedmuch easier. I was so in the dark about the process. (except how it's done of course). I'm going to real sure that I'm happy with the design before allowing the tattoo. I have am fair/medium skinned (not blinding alaskan white lol! but I'm white) so hopefully that will eliminate any color variance. 

I found these Chinese characters online. It's supposed to be the symbol for Courage. If anyone knows whether it's correct or not please tell! Next I'm going to see what I can find in the way of tigers. (If anyone knows of good links to look at designs please let me know).


----------



## Genin Andrew

Sil Lum TigerLady, That is correct your Chinese characters do mean 'courage' so you can feel confident getting that inked on lol.

http://www.tattoo22.com/ti.html has some nice tiger tattoos.

http://www.the-gallery-of-china.com/chinese-tiger-painting.html

This site has some very nice oriental (chinese) style tiger paintings that would look nice as tattoos. Hope these links are of some help.

much respect
-andrew


----------



## Jade Tigress

Genin Andrew said:
			
		

> Sil Lum TigerLady, That is correct your Chinese characters do mean 'courage' so you can feel confident getting that inked on lol.
> 
> http://www.tattoo22.com/ti.html has some nice tiger tattoos.
> 
> http://www.the-gallery-of-china.com/chinese-tiger-painting.html
> 
> This site has some very nice oriental (chinese) style tiger paintings that would look nice as tattoos. Hope these links are of some help.
> 
> much respect
> -andrew


Thanks for confirming my Chinese characters mean what I hope they did! I was a little concerned after reading some of the earlier posts about that on this thread. 

I checked out the links too. There's a lot of good stuff there. The tiger paintings are VERY nice. I'll really need to take some time and peruse all the tats and pics. Thanks for posting them.
:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

I called the tatoo place and found out the guy moved. Fortunately he's now about 8 minutes away from me instead of 40. The new website is www.markofcain.com 

I had a consult yesterday and looked at his portfolio, which was huge and consists only of custom work. It was very impressive and he is the most published tatoo artist in the area. He also speaks publically at universities etc, on health issues. His shop was inspected in June and scored 100. I saw the certificate. He also went into great detail about safety issues along with what makes a good tatoo vs. a poor one, pointing out examples. Needless to say I learned alot yesterday. I scheduled an appt to have it done. The first opening he had was Dec. 3rd so I booked it. I'll post a pic when it's done. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## OULobo

Long wait, but sounds like it is worth it. Good luck.


----------



## shesulsa

I heard that Spider Webb and tatooists who study his work will use designs that don't have an outline - any feedback on that?


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I heard that Spider Webb and tatooists who study his work will use designs that don't have an outline - any feedback on that?


Don't know much about tatoo artists so I'm unfamiliar with Spider Webb, but is this what you're talking about? The unlined portions of shading? I found it on the first page of his gallery pics.


----------



## shesulsa

I haven't seen any of his ink on people, that I know of - but he wrote "Pushing Ink" and has two art degrees.

 Dunno - just asking if anybody else has heard of / experienced that.  

 What you posted seems like it fits the description, Sil Lum Tigerlady.


----------



## Jade Tigress

OULobo said:
			
		

> Long wait, but sounds like it is worth it. Good luck.


Thanks. I wish he had something open sooner. I asked him to call me if someone cancels before then, he highlighted my appt. time in the book so if that happens he'll let me know. I'm not counting on it though...


----------



## psi_radar

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> OK. I've been reading this thread with interest because I've thought about getting a tattoo but with it being sooooo permanent there really wasn't anything I could think of that I'd want forever...until now.
> 
> So, I have a few stupid questions for the experienced. Once you know what you want tattooed, how you find the image? Do you just see what's available at the shop and choose the closest thing, or will the artist design what you want or what? Second question, a matter of where? I'm not sure what the best place would be. I'm thinking small of back cuz I like that look but I've only seen sunburst type tattoos there and I'm thinking of getting a tiger with the Chinese symbol for courage (has personal significance for me). Would something other than a sunburst type design work on the small of back or would it look better somewhere else? I don't want it somewhere where it would be visible all the time. Please give me some advice to get started.
> Thanks!
> :asian:



Hi,

Sounds like you've got things well in hand. The shop I go to only hires artists with fine art degrees. I'm sure this isn't mandatory to procure a good tattoo, but it's comforting. 

The small of the back is a pretty good place to get a tattoo--it's an attractive location on women and isn't prone to stretch marks or sagging. Now you can plan for the next one. *warning* Once you get one, it's all over. Tattooing is addictive.


----------



## satans.barber

This is a kenpo tattoo that I've designed and I would like to have put on my shoulder. I've made about 6 different designs but I like this one best, what do people think? I've super-imposed it over a pic of my arm to try and get an impression of what it might look like.

Ian.


----------



## Lisa

satans.barber,

That looks really cool.  What does the writing on both sides say?


----------



## satans.barber

Nalia said:
			
		

> satans.barber,
> 
> That looks really cool.  What does the writing on both sides say?



Thanks! On the left it says 'spirit of the tiger and the dragon', and on the right 'kempo karate'.

Ian.


----------



## Jade Tigress

satans.barber said:
			
		

> This is a kenpo tattoo that I've designed and I would like to have put on my shoulder. I've made about 6 different designs but I like this one best, what do people think? I've super-imposed it over a pic of my arm to try and get an impression of what it might look like.
> 
> Ian.


I think it looks AWESOME.  It would make a great tattoo!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

satans.barber that looks very very cool!   What other designs do you have?


----------



## satans.barber

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> satans.barber that looks very very cool!   What other designs do you have?



The other ones were the same text arranged around different dragons. Some of the dragons looked a bit naff though, none of the other designs were as nice as the last one which I posted. I'm glad people like it, I'll have to put a photo of the finished article up once I've had it done!

Thanks for everyone's opinions,

Ian.


----------



## AaronLucia

I have 3,

My first is the grim reaper with a sickle, his robe is adorned with the American Flag, and under him is written, 'Iraq -2003-'

Next, I have a Sportbike, a Honda CBR600RR on my left shoulder blade, and on my left upper arm i have a small cross..

In the works..or as soon as i decided upon getting it..is the Japanese Kanji Nin.


----------



## Jade Tigress

My sister-in-law advised me to take a couple Advil before getting my tatoo to help with the pain. I thought it might increase bleeding. What do you all recommend? 

Thanks.


----------



## Flatlander

If Advil thins the blood, then, yes it will increase the bleeding, and I would not reccommend that.  But I don't know if Advil does that or not.  A Doctorologist I am not.


----------



## shesulsa

SLTL - I love Advil and Ibuprofen - they make the splits so easy!

 Seriously - I don't know if you'll really need any.  I didn't.  It mainly stung for me like someone took a little sandpaper to my skin - and my tat is low on the abdomen - sensitive skin there.  It really didn't hurt as much as I expected it to.  

 Any pain-relieving drug may thin the blood.  You'd be better off with a shot or two of  Makers Mark or Jose Cuervo if you really must numb the pain.

 Happy Tatting!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks. I'll skip the Advil. I think all those pain relievers do thin the blood. I have a high pain tolerence anyway and am not worried about it, it's just when my sister-in-law recommended it I thought, well it couldn't hurt. But then the blood thinning came to mind so I'm glad I asked. 
I've got about 4 weeks to go. Arg. It's been a long wait. Getting closer now though.  

Thanks again.


----------



## shesulsa

I can't wait to see the pic!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

I'll be sure to post once it's healed.


----------



## psi_radar

Hey there tigerlady, 

Though it may be tempting to have a couple beers or a shot before the needlework begins, it's best just to gut it out. Drink when you get home, in moderation if at all, and enjoy the endorphins in the meantime. Alcohol flushes the capillaries near the surface of your skin, so you bleed a lot more. This bleeding can flush the ink and reduce the quality of your tat, not to mention make it difficult for the artist to work. If they know you've been drinking, most good artists who care about their reputations will turn you away. I mentioned endorphins; your body will naturally produce pain killers for you. I usually feel pretty high when I leave a long ink session.

As for pain, it's all relative. The closer to the bone or nerve centers, the worse off you are. For example, the back of the knee, near the spine, or top of the foot are some of the more painful places to get inked. It also depends on the artist. When my wife and I got our wedding bands done a few years back, the artist was really good but the most PAINFUL guy I'd been to. He pressed really hard on the needle, which resulted in good definition, but it felt like I had slid on tarmac at 60 miles per. Usually it just feels like a mild rug burn.


----------



## Raewyn

When I got my tat done on my back, I found the lower I went the more it hurt.  I started at the top of my shoulder blade, and it actually felt quite good, but as I got lower to the more flabbier parts of the back........it was sore!!!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress

psi_radar - Hmmmmm.....my appointment is actually at 8am. I usually like to have a couple beers (2 or 3) in the evening. Do you think this will still affect it in the morning or should I just skip beer completely the night before? 

Raisin - well, I'm having my lower back tatooed. I'm thin but have good muscle tone including my back. I'm expecting it will hurt pretty bad on the spine but be tolerable on either side of it. I expect I'll be sore for while as it heals...but hey, I've had kids, How bad can this be?


----------



## Drac

No beers..A couple of places I know of won't work on you if they smell alcohol on you...As a wise old biker told me, "The tatoo is free, you're paying for the pain"..


----------



## RanaHarmamelda

Ooooo -- tattoos...

Don't have one yet, I'm holding it out as a reward for when I am finally in the physical shape I want to be in.  Figure on getting either the Valknott, or a simple runic design, uruz-eihwaz-tiwaz, that I've drawn up. Will probably be on my shoulder blade, rather than shoulder, but still debating on that.


----------



## Flatlander

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> psi_radar - Hmmmmm.....my appointment is actually at 8am. I usually like to have a couple beers (2 or 3) in the evening. Do you think this will still affect it in the morning or should I just skip beer completely the night before?


A few beers the night before won't have any effect on you the next day - especially if they're the watered down weak American style beers.


----------



## psi_radar

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> psi_radar - Hmmmmm.....my appointment is actually at 8am. I usually like to have a couple beers (2 or 3) in the evening. Do you think this will still affect it in the morning or should I just skip beer completely the night before?
> 
> I expect I'll be sore for while as it heals...but hey, I've had kids, How bad can this be?



The effects of alcohol in general wear off at a rate of approximately one drink per hour. So yeah, you'll be fine. 8 am!? Wow, that's a wake up call! The pain isn't too bad at all, as you've said, you've been through a LOT worse. Remember when it starts itching as it heals to slap it rather than scratch it. They will probably give you a sheet that describes care after you're tattooed. One thing you should do is get your A+D ointment before the appointment begins so you don't have to go out for it later.


----------



## raedyn

> The effects of alcohol in general wear off at a rate of approximately one drink per hour.


ummmm... I'd be careful with that. It varies greatly with gender and weight. (And with individual...)

examples:
1 drink, 100 pound woman - approx 3 hours to metabolize
1 drink, 200 pound woman - approx 1.5 hour to metabolize
1 drink, 100 pound man - approx 2.5 hours to metabolize
1 drink, 200 pound man - approx 1 hour to metabolize
*simply multipy # drinks by # hours per drink

So that one drink, depending who you are could take you one hour - or three!

(see http://www.selfcounseling.com/help/alcohol/hourstozerobac.html for a more complete chart....)


----------



## Jade Tigress

Flatlander said:
			
		

> A few beers the night before won't have any effect on you the next day - especially if they're the watered down weak American style beers.


Well, if you must know, they ARE on the light side.  I do have my girlish figure to maintain you know. 
You can drink that dark moose p*** and I'll stick to my Ultras thank you.  

:cheers: 
flatlander/SLTL
Cheers!

Thanks for the advice. 




			
				raedyn said:
			
		

> ummmm... I'd be careful with that. It varies greatly with gender and weight. (And with individual...)


Well, I'm 5'6' and weigh about 118lbs. I don't like getting drunk, just like to have a couple cold ones in front of the TV after the kids are in bed. My main concern is blood thinning. I don't know how much that amount of alcohol that amount of time before my appointment will affect it. 

I appreciate the info. :asian: 
I think I'll keep it to two at the most, if any, the night before I get my tatoo.


----------



## Flatlander

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I think I'll keep it to two at the most, if any, the night before I get my tatoo.


When is it scheduled for?  I'll knock a few back for you on the night before.  It's a sacrifice I'm prepared to make.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Flatlander said:
			
		

> When is it scheduled for? I'll knock a few back for you on the night before. It's a sacrifice I'm prepared to make.


It's not until Dec. 3rd. I scheduled this appt. 4months ago. It was his first opening. My appt. time is 8am. It feels like I've been waiting so long that now even though it's still a month away it's finally feeling close. I appreciate the sacrifice you're willing to make. You're a trooper!


----------



## shesulsa

What a guy!

 Hey, why don't we all have a few the eve of the marking?  I'll slam down a bottle of my homemade blackberry wine for ya!  20% alkyhol and tastes great, less filling, and no headache in the morning!

 Sign me up.

 Anyone else going to imbibe in celebratory fashion on the eve of the inking of the babe?


----------



## Sarah

Am looking forward to seeing a photo once its all done!



			
				Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> It's not until Dec. 3rd. I scheduled this appt. 4months ago. It was his first opening. My appt. time is 8am. It feels like I've been waiting so long that now even though it's still a month away it's finally feeling close. I appreciate the sacrifice you're willing to make. You're a trooper!


----------



## Jade Tigress

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What a guy!
> 
> Hey, why don't we all have a few the eve of the marking? I'll slam down a bottle of my homemade blackberry wine for ya! 20% alkyhol and tastes great, less filling, and no headache in the morning!
> 
> Sign me up.
> 
> Anyone else going to imbibe in celebratory fashion on the eve of the inking of the babe?


Homemade blackberry wine huh? Sounds deelish! I like the way you and flatlander are thinking. Anyone else willing to "sacrifice" in celebration?  



			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> Am looking forward to seeing a photo once its all done!


Will DEFINITELY be posting when it's done.


----------



## KenpoTex

Satan's Barber, awesome picture dude, I've been thinking about something similar.


----------



## jaymo

i have seven, and don't regret any of them. i would get more, but dang are they expensive!  congrats on who ever is venturing to get a new tattoo. just a few things to mention-(and i apologize if these have already been said) wanted to echo about the alcohol thing, avoid it during the tatt. if you need to have one, wait until after gettin' inked. some places won't work on you if you have booze on your breath. don't be afraid to ask to see certification or references. also, make sure you see them use a new needle, and watch them put the inks in the little wells, don't let 'em touch you if the ink is already set up in the pallette- could have been previously used, which would mean that it is contaminated.

if you have a history of sensitive skin, get a test dot done. the artist will make a tiny ink mark on you and see how your skin reacts. some places won't even charge for the test dot.

after: stay out of the sun, tanning booths, no hot tubs or pools until the tatt has completely healed. to maintain its color, use spf (at least 30) year around. keeps mine crystal! when in the shower, don't scrub it--treat it like new baby skin. it will heal alot like a sunburn does: bubbles up a bit, flakes off on its own. don't peel or pick at the scabbing skin, or you'll pull the ink out.


----------



## Drac

I have an excellent portrait of Bela Lugosi peering around a stone wall that goes from the top of the arm where it meets the shoulder and ends about 8" above the elbow..Below that I have a circle of bats hanging from an old tree..The Bela portrait took about 3 hours..


----------



## Jade Tigress

Drac said:
			
		

> I have an excellent portrait of Bela Lugosi peering around a stone wall that goes from the top of the arm where it meets the shoulder and ends about 8" above the elbow..Below that I have a circle of bats hanging from an old tree..The Bela portrait took about 3 hours..


Speaking of time....how long _does_ it take to get a tatoo? (I know design and size play a part but just wondering about the average time)


----------



## jaymo

drac, that tatt sounds rad! can you post a pic of it?


----------



## teej

I have one and am thinking about my second. Possible the Universal Pattern.

Teej


----------



## Satt

I was thinking about getting this on my arm...





-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
Juuuuuuuuust kidding... Had ya there for a sec though didn't I???


----------



## Flatlander

Satt said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting this on my arm...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## shesulsa

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> It's not until Dec. 3rd. I scheduled this appt. 4months ago. It was his first opening. My appt. time is 8am. It feels like I've been waiting so long that now even though it's still a month away it's finally feeling close.


 GUESS WHAT?

 Tomorrow, SLTL is getting inked!!!  A few of us (ahem) pledged to have a drink in her honor tonight.

 Let's all wish her an easy inking!


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:
			
		

> GUESS WHAT?
> 
> Tomorrow, SLTL is getting inked!!!  A few of us (ahem) pledged to have a drink in her honor tonight.
> 
> Let's all wish her an easy inking!


 Here is to easy inking!

 :drinkbeer:burp::drink2tha


----------



## Ceicei

Good luck, SLTL!!

 - Ceicei


----------



## tshadowchaser

Let us see the ink when its complet


----------



## TChase

I have ghost flames on my left leg.  They start at my ankle and wrap around my whole leg and rise about 3/4 of the way to my knee.  I can post a pic if someone wants to host it for me.


----------



## Cryozombie

TChase said:
			
		

> I have ghost flames on my left leg. They start at my ankle and wrap around my whole leg and rise about 3/4 of the way to my knee. I can post a pic if someone wants to host it for me.


\

 Yeah, ill put it up if you fling it my way.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the well wishes and having a drink for me everyone! (Shesulsa, you devil.) :lol: 

I just got back from my appt. I was there a little over 3 hours but I'm not finished yet. We ran out of time to finish the color. He needs about another hour and his next client was waiting. He double lined all the black and got some color in the eye and mouth. I need to heal up for a week or two and then I can go back and get it finished. So far it looks really great. I can't wait to see it when it's fully colored. 

TChase - Would love to see a pic, please send it off to Technopunk so we can see! 
(Thanks for hosting it for him Techno) :asian:


----------



## psi_radar

Looking forward to seeing it. Congratulations!


----------



## TChase

Technopunk said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Yeah, ill put it up if you fling it my way.


Thanks, what's your email address?


----------



## shesulsa

Well, SLTL?  Made any progress on the ink?


----------



## Ceicei

TChase said:
			
		

> Thanks, what's your email address?


 If you rightclick on Technopunk's green name, it will bring up a drop menu. Clink on "profile" and it will give you his contact information (email and PM).

    - Ceicei


----------



## Simon Curran

I have 2, one on each ahoulder blade, the left is the chinese symbol for the dragon,(yeah, i checked...) and the right is a picture of a dragon climbing out of my skin, keep meaning to get his tail tattooed on my right pec bursting into my skin, but haven't got round to it yet.

There are some really cool tats being posted here by the way, making me think about getting mine done again...
Hmm...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Me and the GF are in the process of checking out local places.  Right now, we're undecided on where to go.  I found a guy in MI that does phenominal photo-quality work...sadly, to far away for us to go at the moment.  She wants a simple celtic style horse, mine is a more complex anime design.  I want something celtic as well, but haven't found anything I want 'permanent' yet.


----------



## The Kai

What do you think of the tribal designs that are circles and swirls looking deal (Like Blade has)

Todd


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I like them, but haven't found any that are really 'me'.  1 of the designs I'm looking at I've liked for 4 years. (Been meaning to do this since my 30th bday....)
Most of the tribals/celtics I see don't 'stay' with me more than a few days.

Check out this guys gallery...WOW! http://www.tomrenshaw.com/  Photo quality stuff!


----------



## OUMoose

The Kai said:
			
		

> What do you think of the tribal designs that are circles and swirls looking deal (Like Blade has)
> 
> Todd



I think they look sexy (if tastefully done in proportion to the body) on the lower backs of ladies, but that's about it.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Ok. Here are a couple pictures. It's still healing. It's only 13 days old with the color. The tattoo artist said the white and yellow will brighten up as it heals. If I want it any brighter he'll touch it up but said there is still pink scar tissue underneath that needs to heal before the full color will be seen. Also, you can see it still has quite a bit of flaking to do. I think it looks kind of "sparkly" because of the lotion I have to keep putitng on. I held a quarter next to it so you can get an idea of the size. I'm very happy with it. Definitely not the best pictures....I'll try to get some better ones taken once it's completely healed.


----------



## TonyM.

Very nice SLTL. At our only parlor in this area, the artist is also a Registered Nurse that shuns the use of ointment on tatoos. He says to keep them dry in the shower and not to use ointments as they can cause the ink to run a bit and give a not sharp image.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Every guide I've seen on tattoos says to use ointment. ??

also, info at http://tattoo.about.com


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thank You!

I think the tattoo artist I went to has slightly different healing instructions than most but he has been published and is highly respected. He's been tattooing for 17 years, does only custom work, and won a color competition with a client who was tattooed 3 years prior. He recommends the use ointment of sparringly. At the most a THIN layer for 3 days only OR only use lotion for sensitive skin, I used Lubriderm Seriuosly Sensitive Skin (no frangrance etc.) every 30min. - 4 hours for 2 weeks. He said using ointment too much or too heavily does not allow the area to breathe and tattoos need a healthy combination of moisture and air. He also recommends washing the tattoo with HOT water and mild soap (again, no fragrance, etc.) twice a day for the first two weeks. I just put lotion on shortly before the pics were taken. I didn't use any ointment at all during the healing process. I have been healing up very well I think. You can check out his website at www.markofcain.com


----------



## TChase

Ceicei said:
			
		

> If you rightclick on Technopunk's green name, it will bring up a drop menu. Clink on "profile" and it will give you his contact information (email and PM).
> 
> - Ceicei


Thanks, I tried that but there is no way to attach the file.  He pm'd me today with his email so I'll be sending it out to him tonight when I get home.


----------



## Cryozombie

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Ok. Here are a couple pictures. It's still healing. It's only 13 days old with the color. The tattoo artist said the white and yellow will brighten up as it heals. If I want it any brighter he'll touch it up but said there is still pink scar tissue underneath that needs to heal before the full color will be seen. Also, you can see it still has quite a bit of flaking to do. I think it looks kind of "sparkly" because of the lotion I have to keep putitng on. I held a quarter next to it so you can get an idea of the size. I'm very happy with it. Definitely not the best pictures....I'll try to get some better ones taken once it's completely healed.


Its cool!


----------



## TChase

Very nice Sil Lum Tiger Lady.  I love it when females are tattooed there.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thank you everyone.  I really love it. I'm glad I waited until I had something with significance for me to get tattooed. I was like Bob for many, many years where I thought about getting a tattoo because I wanted one but I just didn't have anything in mind that I liked enough to want permanently. Take your time Bob. It's worth the wait to get just the right thing and you'll _know_ it when it comes to you.  

TChase - can't wait to see the pics! :supcool:


----------



## Cryozombie

Here is (After Much Anticipation) TChase's Tattoo:


----------



## The Kai

I'm glad it did'nt go any higher!!

Looks cool (kiddind aside)
Todd


----------



## Jade Tigress

TChase - Wow. VERY Cool! :ultracool Or should I say HOT.


----------



## FearlessFreep

I donate blood regularly so I avoid tattoos and other forms of body decoration


----------



## Feisty Mouse

SLTL - I love it!!!!!!


----------



## TChase

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> TChase - Wow. VERY Cool! :ultracool Or should I say HOT.


Why thank you. :asian:


----------



## TChase

The Kai said:
			
		

> I'm glad it did'nt go any higher!!
> 
> Looks cool (kiddind aside)
> Todd


What?...you don't like my hairy leg??? :idunno:


----------



## GAB

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I donate blood regularly so I avoid tattoos and other forms of body decoration


Hi FF,

Yes, I am of the same thought, I have not donated in the last couple of months due to the shortage of flu vaccine. Last year even with the vaccine I got the flu, I think it was because I donated about the same time and 60 days apart.

I am getting older and am not sure what would look the best, tattoo's or my old and wrinkled skin, LOL...

I am very suspect of the local so called clean and AAA certified parlors...
By the looks of most of them I don't think they wash much after they go the rest room. LOL

Didn't seem to bother the people getting the Tattoos though. 
When conducting some inquiring information about the cleanliness of the people who are usually covered with them. I asked a few questions and didn't care for the answers...

I think, therefore I am.. Kinda sums up my thoughts on the subject... 
IMHO...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Cryozombie

GAB said:
			
		

> Didn't seem to bother the people getting the Tattoos though.
> When conducting some inquiring information about the cleanliness of the people who are usually covered with them. I asked a few questions and didn't care for the answers...
> 
> I think, therefore I am.. Kinda sums up my thoughts on the subject...
> IMHO...
> 
> Regards, Gary


 Couple things Id say on this:

 1) Do they dispose of their needles or re-use them?  Disposable needles are the way to go.
 2) Do they wear gloves, and cover everything they touch, such as the spray bottle of water solution in disposable plastic?  
 3) Relating to 2, do they sanitize  everything they handle that is "outside" the tattooing they are doing that they touch, such as the phone, etc, and change gloves after handling anything?
 4) Do they have an autoclave, and does the autoclave have a current Spore test certificate?

 I wont get a tattoo in a place that doesnt adhere to those standards.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

1 place I checked said they make their own needles....sounded iffy to me.

Heres a few of the ideas I'm looking at getting.  (Yeah, I like the character alot.  )

http://users.erols.com/nealis/anime/gallery/urusei-yatsura/uypcg-15.jpg

http://users.erols.com/nealis/anime/gallery/urusei-yatsura/uypcg-09.jpg

http://www.msu.edu/user/inadayor/lum144.jpg


----------



## TChase

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi FF,
> 
> Yes, I am of the same thought, I have not donated in the last couple of months due to the shortage of flu vaccine. Last year even with the vaccine I got the flu, I think it was because I donated about the same time and 60 days apart.
> 
> I am getting older and am not sure what would look the best, tattoo's or my old and wrinkled skin, LOL...
> 
> I am very suspect of the local so called clean and AAA certified parlors...
> By the looks of most of them I don't think they wash much after they go the rest room. LOL
> 
> Didn't seem to bother the people getting the Tattoos though.
> When conducting some inquiring information about the cleanliness of the people who are usually covered with them. I asked a few questions and didn't care for the answers...
> 
> I think, therefore I am.. Kinda sums up my thoughts on the subject...
> IMHO...
> 
> Regards, Gary


Every tattoo studio I've ever been in has been cleaner than most hospitals I've been in.


----------



## GAB

TChase said:
			
		

> Every tattoo studio I've ever been in has been cleaner than most hospitals I've been in.


Hi TChase,

Guess we don't go to the same spots. 

I was downtown the other day shopping at the K st. Mall, had to take numerous side streets because of the traffic. Seems like more traffic after then before the holiday.

Not many pawn shops left, but I saw a lot of tattoo parlors...Is it studios now???

I will continue my search based on the information.

Thanks Technopunk, and all.

Regards, Gary


----------



## GAB

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> 1 place I checked said they make their own needles....sounded iffy to me.
> 
> Heres a few of the ideas I'm looking at getting. (Yeah, I like the character alot.  )
> 
> http://users.erols.com/nealis/anime/gallery/urusei-yatsura/uypcg-15.jpg
> 
> http://users.erols.com/nealis/anime/gallery/urusei-yatsura/uypcg-09.jpg
> 
> http://www.msu.edu/user/inadayor/lum144.jpg


 
Hi Bob, 

I will through in my 2 cents. If numbering from top to bottom, 1 being the top and 3 being the bottom.

I like the one behind door # 3....

Regards, Gary


----------



## Jade Tigress

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi Bob,
> 
> I will through in my 2 cents. If numbering from top to bottom, 1 being the top and 3 being the bottom.
> 
> I like the one behind door # 3....
> 
> Regards, Gary


My vote is door #2


----------



## GAB

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> My vote is door #2


Yes SLTL,

That is a good one, probably the one most of the female gender would vote for.

Anyone else going to help Bob?? Or complicate it???

#3 Just reminds me of dear old MOM.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard

My prefered one is this one...though I'd like the waistline modified a bit.
 I've got quotes of 1-2 sessions, 2-4 hours, and $120-$400+ for a bicep piece.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> My prefered one is this one...though I'd like the waistline modified a bit.
> I've got quotes of 1-2 sessions, 2-4 hours, and $120-$400+ for a bicep piece.


I like it! 
:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

Bob...

The "make your own needles" thing is common.

The shops buy a supply of the single wire and make the multi-tip needles that they use for large areas out of that... typically disposing of them afterwords.

Much better IMHO.


----------



## 7starmantis

I dont have any, but my wife has 5. She wants me to get one, but like many, I find it hard to find something I will still want on my body in 20 years. The only thing I have been thinking about is the chinese characters for "7 star praying mantis kung fu". I've really been considering that, but then I have to decide where to get it done. 

7sm


----------



## FearlessFreep

How about "Tendo School Of Anything Goes Martial Arts" or "Tendo School Of Indiscriminant Grappling"?


----------



## mj-hi-yah

SLTL  I love your tat!  It's soooo cool and very tastefully done!


----------



## Ceicei

SLTL,

  I like your climbing tiger!  Looks really cool!

  - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa

SLTL, 

 Your tatoo is beautiful.  I am making an appointment soon with a friend of mine.  She is getting herself a new tatoo and I am fixing mine up a bit.


----------



## shesulsa

SLTL, it is truly a beautiful tiger - looks like he's crawling up your back!

On the needles thing:  When I got mine, the guy had everything wrapped in plastic, changed his gloves in front of me, had me watch him sanitize everything, change gloves again, showed me the unopened disposable needle, asked me to examine the seal to ensure my satisfaction that it was not broken, had me watch him open the package, install the needle (he called it my needle), load the ink and when he was done, had me watch him clean and sanitize everything again, discard the needle in a sharps container, and change gloves again.  

I had already watched him perform this process on two previous clients before me, so I was very satisfied with the level of cleanliness when i got inked.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the tattoo compliments everyone.  

Nalia and Shesulsa - Please post pics of yours too. I'd love to see them! 




> On the needles thing: When I got mine, the guy had everything wrapped in plastic, changed his gloves in front of me, had me watch him sanitize everything, change gloves again, showed me the unopened disposable needle, asked me to examine the seal to ensure my satisfaction that it was not broken, had me watch him open the package, install the needle (he called it my needle), load the ink and when he was done, had me watch him clean and sanitize everything again, discard the needle in a sharps container, and change gloves again.
> 
> I had already watched him perform this process on two previous clients before me, so I was very satisfied with the level of cleanliness when i got inked.


Yeah, me too. I was his first appt for the day. 8:00 am. Watched him mop the floor first. Watched him wash his hands before starting. He wore gloves, glasses and a face mask. Watched him open the needle pack, pour the ink into seperate cups, sanitize the entire area and cover all the bottles etc. with plastic. When he was finished he had me watch as he broke the needles and discard in the sharps container. Watched him toss the used ink cups and his gloves and begin sanitizing the area again before his next client. I too was very satisfied and confident with the safety and level of cleanliness with this artist.





> I dont have any, but my wife has 5. She wants me to get one, but like many, I find it hard to find something I will still want on my body in 20 years. The only thing I have been thinking about is the chinese characters for "7 star praying mantis kung fu". I've really been considering that, but then I have to decide where to get it done.
> 
> 7sm


7sm - That sounds like it would be a nice tattoo. If you're torn about it you could always have it done in a place that would be concealed unless you wanted it to show. (Like the shoulder blade) or just wait until you really find something you're sure of, and if you never do, you never do. No big deal. Everything I was told over the years was that you'll never regret it if you get something with significance for you. 



> I am getting older and am not sure what would look the best, tattoo's or my old and wrinkled skin, LOL...


On the general topic of being tattoed and getting older:
Some areas of the body show age less than others. Two of them are the shoulder blade and lower back. They don't wrinkle or sag as much as other areas do. Besides, you're gonna wrinkle and sag anyway, what difference does it make if you're tattooed or not? 

I never thought tattoos on older people ever looked bad anyway. My 70 year old father-in-law has tattoos. A hula girl on his forearm, and my mother-in-laws name on his bicep. I still think they look cool, and so does my 11 year old son.

But, to each his own....


----------



## GAB

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> My prefered one is this one...though I'd like the waistline modified a bit.
> I've got quotes of 1-2 sessions, 2-4 hours, and $120-$400+ for a bicep piece.


Hi Bob,

I like it also. Bicep wow, that's a lot of art for the bicep. Bigga Boy. 

Now are we going for the lowest bidder on this or???

I am not sure about money regarding the art work, you have to see some of it and go and watch and make up your mind based on performance.

I saw a tattoo about that size on the top of a guys head. We were talking about the Corps and he said the reason he got it was because it was (USMC) behind him. 

When his hair grew out he could not see it. Little did he know he would go bald LOL...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Ceicei

GAB said:
			
		

> I saw a tattoo about that size on the top of a guys head. We were talking about the Corps and he said the reason he got it was because it was (USMC) behind him.
> 
> When his hair grew out he could not see it. Little did he know he would go bald LOL...
> 
> Regards, Gary


  Did he go bald because of the tattoo or getting older?

  - Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress

GAB said:
			
		

> I saw a tattoo about that size on the top of a guys head. We were talking about the Corps and he said the reason he got it was because it was (USMC) behind him.
> 
> When his hair grew out he could not see it. Little did he know he would go bald LOL...
> 
> Regards, Gary


My husband saw a picture of a bald guy with a tattoo on his head of a guy "mowing" it.


----------



## GAB

Hi Ceicei,

He got older and then it was there for all to see.

Hi SLTL, I have to tell you if I saw that, I would have to stop and talk to the guy, I mean that is funny.

I have seen quite a few funny ones but that is great.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Gin-Gin

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Ok. Here are a couple pictures. It's still healing. It's only 13 days old with the color. I'll try to get some better ones taken once it's completely healed.


Very cool, Pam! :supcool:  Thanks for letting us see it--I'm sure it will look even better when it's fully healed.  Please let us see a picture of it when all of the color comes through.  Hope it doesn't hurt too much!

As long as you're happy with it, that's what counts.  

Have a great day,
Gin-Gin


----------



## marshallbd

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Very cool, Pam! :supcool:  Thanks for letting us see it--I'm sure it will look even better when it's fully healed.  Please let us see a picture of it when all of the color comes through.  Hope it doesn't hurt too much!
> 
> As long as you're happy with it, that's what counts.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Gin-Gin


My daughters are big time into soccer and they showed me a soccer magazine with a player who had a bald head and it was tattoo'd to look like a soccer ball...Not sure if it was a permanent tattoo or not but it sure looked like a permanent one in the picture....Talk about total devotion to your sport!


----------



## 7starmantis

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> 7sm - That sounds like it would be a nice tattoo. If you're torn about it you could always have it done in a place that would be concealed unless you wanted it to show. (Like the shoulder blade) or just wait until you really find something you're sure of, and if you never do, you never do. No big deal. Everything I was told over the years was that you'll never regret it if you get something with significance for you.


 Thanks, yeah I wouldn't regret having that tatoo, but I'm trying to decide where to have it done. The shoulder blade is one of the main areas I'm thinking about. I attached the characters. I might put the verticle however. I want it concealed, but where I can show it if I want, like at the beach or something. I thought about also on the underside of my tricept too.

  7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Thanks, yeah I wouldn't regret having that tatoo, but I'm trying to decide where to have it done. The shoulder blade is one of the main areas I'm thinking about. I attached the characters. I might put the verticle however. I want it concealed, but where I can show it if I want, like at the beach or something. I thought about also on the underside of my tricept too.
> 
> 7sm


Looks like it'll make a cool tattoo. Let us know what you decide. 

Nalia and Shesulsa - still waiting for pics!


----------



## shesulsa

Heh-heh-heh ... yer gonna wait a long time to see mine, yaknowhatI'msayin'?  It's in an area I do not wish to be photographed and displayed on the WWW.


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Heh-heh-heh ... yer gonna wait a long time to see mine, yaknowhatI'msayin'? It's in an area I do not wish to be photographed and displayed on the WWW.


:uhyeah:  yup.

Have to wait a while for mine too.  Need to get extra work done on it and find a way to photgraph it so that umm... well... you know.


----------



## Jade Tigress

> Heh-heh-heh ... yer gonna wait a long time to see mine, yaknowhatI'msayin'? It's in an area I do not wish to be photographed and displayed on the WWW.


 


> yup.
> 
> Have to wait a while for mine too. Need to get extra work done on it and find a way to photgraph it so that umm... well... you know.


​Oopsy!     :xtrmshock   ​


----------



## Waya_Adisi

I have a Scorpion on my foot (though i'm not a scorpio), a Wolf head on my back, a medicine wheel and feathers on my upper left arm, and a raven wing covering most of the right side of my back--only an outline so far, its only 2 weeks old. pics will be up on my website when i get the time to do it.


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Waya_Adisi~!    
Yes you do have those tats hehee~!  Now ya gotta have the body added to the wolf and a wing coming from that body .. just to even things out eh *G*

oh yeah.. *POKES*


----------



## Mark L

What is the typical process for getting a custom design?  Does that artist charge for the design, then again for the application?  I've a notion that would be about 1.5" x 2", and have a low quality image.  I'd first like to see a rendering on paper that would closely match what I'd see on skin before I make it permanent.

Any recommendations of a good artist within 100 miles of Boston/ southern NH?


----------



## Mark L

My avatar is the image I'm interested in having inked.  I'd like to see how it will look with more detail in the dragon and without the black outside of the dragon/yin-yang.


----------



## psi_radar

If I trusted the artist, I'd put down a 10% deposit on the tattoo, then he'd do the design. I'd then come in for an initial review, and if I liked the design and had minimal changes, I'd make the appointment and deduct the 10% from the final payment. This never happened to me, but if I didn't like the design the artist would retain the 10% for their drawing time.


----------



## Flatlander

SLTL, that's a splendid tat.  Didn't even hurt, did it?  It sounds like you were fortunate to find a very clean and professional tatooist.

Kaith, those prices sound reasonable for that on your upper arm, in fact, $150 seems a bit cheap, given the detail necessary to make that look good.  Nice art though.

SS - where is it?  Don't be bashful now......


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander said:
			
		

> SS - where is it?  Don't be bashful now......



It's very, very, very, very low ... very low ... on my abdomen.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Flatlander said:
			
		

> SLTL, that's a splendid tat. Didn't even hurt, did it? It sounds like you were fortunate to find a very clean and professional tatooist.


Thanks Flatlander. I like it alot. I stopped by the artists studio yesterday for him to have a look now that it's all healed. He thinks there's still too much pink showing through the white so I'm going to have those areas brightened up next month. The pain wasn't bad at all. Piece of cake.  :supcool: 
Yes, I was _very_ lucky to find this tattoo artist. I'm in a small area too and he's only 3 miles away. Lucky me!  

Shesulsa - The lower _abdomen_ huh? hee hee 
Can you tell us what it's a tattoo _of_?


----------



## shesulsa

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Shesulsa - The lower _abdomen_ huh? hee hee
> Can you tell us what it's a tattoo _of_?


It is a long-stemmed, thorny red rose.


----------



## Gin-Gin

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Thanks, yeah I wouldn't regret having that tattoo, but I'm trying to decide where to have it done. The shoulder blade is one of the main areas I'm thinking about. I attached the characters.


That would *definitely* look cool, 7 SM!  :supcool:  :ultracool  As SLTL said, please let us know if you decide to get it; of course, if you do, we'll have to see it...

I've been debating whether or not to get the Kenpo "Universal Pattern" tattooed or not...(and if so, where, etc.) I've attached a picture of it.  I knew a woman at my old school who had it tattooed on the inside of her right ankle & it looked even sharper than this picture...

What do y'all think?

Salute,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

I love that picture, Gin-Gin.  I wear it as a necklace though (I have two, one in gold and one in silver).

 - Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> I've been debating whether or not to get the Kenpo "Universal Pattern" tattooed or not...(and if so, where, etc.) I've attached a picture of it. I knew a woman at my old school who had it tattooed on the inside of her right ankle & it looked even sharper than this picture...
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> Salute,
> Gin-Gin :asian:


I think it'd be great Gin-Gin. Have you thought about where you would have it tattooed? I think it would look good either on the small of the back, or the back of the neck.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I love that picture, Gin-Gin. I wear it as a necklace though (I have two, one in gold and one in silver).


Cool,CC! :ultracool  May I ask where you bought your necklaces? That would probably hurt/cost less than a tattoo...


			
				Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I think it'd be great Gin-Gin. Have you thought about where you would have it tattooed? I think it would look good either on the small of the back, or the back of the neck.


Yeah, I was thinking about either the inside of my ankle, my shoulder blade, or the small of my back.  Haven't called around to get prices yet--still thinking about it.  I've never had a tattoo before, & it's the first thing I've thought of, like 7SM said, "that I would want to look at 20 yrs from now," so I'm still in the "prelim" stage of the idea...(just getting feedback now) :uhyeah:  Will keep everyone posted...


----------



## Feisty Mouse

shesulsa said:
			
		

> It is a long-stemmed, thorny red rose.


That is so...appropriate!


----------



## triwahine

I had my tattoo put around my right ankle.  It's a dream catcher with the Ironman logo inside the web. The dream catcher is attached by a braided leather band with turquoise and bone.  The feathers  extend down onto the ankle bone.  It's a very memorable tattoo....

SL-  I would say small of the back or shoulder blade.  I think it would be cool in one of those places.....


----------



## shesulsa

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> That is so...appropriate!



Uhh ... thanks ... I think.


----------



## Raewyn

Im trying to find a tattoo parlour that has a bar right next door, as I be thinking i need to be drinking so I can get my tattoo finished.  Ive been procrastinating far too long in getting it finished.   


NOTHING LIKE A BIT OF PAIN TO MAKE YOU FEEL ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## 7starmantis

I've heard alot of people talkingabout drinking before getting ink, but most places around me will not service you if they can tell you have been drinking. Is that not at all tatoo parlors?

7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I've heard alot of people talkingabout drinking before getting ink, but most places around me will not service you if they can tell you have been drinking. Is that not at all tatoo parlors?
> 
> 7sm


I thought so too. I know the guy I went to won't. I think it used to be more common to get loaded (or at least get a good buzz on) first but times have changed. Too many permanant poor decisions made under the influence! lol! 

Seriously, Raisin - try taking advil instead. :ultracool 

triwahine - your tattoo sounds _very_ cool. can we see a pic?


----------



## 7starmantis

Yeah, not to mention thinner blood and more bleeding. Just not a good idea all around. I'm really getting close to talking myself into getting mine done. I'm now thinking about on my back at the base of my neck.

7sm


----------



## Ceicei

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Cool,CC! :ultracool  May I ask where you bought your necklaces? That would probably hurt/cost less than a tattoo...


 I got them from a friend who sells kenpo stuff.  I can PM you with his contact information.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Yeah, not to mention thinner blood and more bleeding. Just not a good idea all around. I'm really getting close to talking myself into getting mine done. I'm now thinking about on my back at the base of my neck.
> 
> 7sm


That sounds like a great place for your tattoo.


----------



## Raewyn

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I've heard alot of people talkingabout drinking before getting ink, but most places around me will not service you if they can tell you have been drinking. Is that not at all tatoo parlors?
> 
> 7sm


 


What I meant to say was I would need a bar next door to have a good stiff drink afterwards.:uhyeah:   After being on the table for after an hour can be quite painful and having a bar next door could be quite medcinal for a quick shot of something.   LOL     I have never had my tattoo's done under the influence of anything, and you are right 99% of the tattoo parlours will not service you if you are.


----------



## 7starmantis

Ah, gotcha! 

7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress

Raisin said:
			
		

> What I meant to say was I would need a bar next door to have a good stiff drink afterwards.:uhyeah: After being on the table for after an hour can be quite painful and having a bar next door could be quite medcinal for a quick shot of something. LOL I have never had my tattoo's done under the influence of anything, and you are right 99% of the tattoo parlours will not service you if you are.


Now that makes sense! 
(I shoulda known better. ) 
:cheers:


----------



## triwahine

SL TigerLady,

I will see what I can do.  I'll try and get the picture this weekend, but not sure when I can post.  Need to do it from home computer and right now I'll be working a 10-hour and 14-hour day.  Hopefully, early next week.


----------



## Jade Tigress

triwahine said:
			
		

> SL TigerLady,
> 
> I will see what I can do. I'll try and get the picture this weekend, but not sure when I can post. Need to do it from home computer and right now I'll be working a 10-hour and 14-hour day. Hopefully, early next week.


Cool. I'll look forward to seeing it. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

These are lousy photos, but oh well... they really do look a lot better IRL:


----------



## Feisty Mouse

I like the reddish one in the top left the best, it's a great color and very crisp.  Is it abstract, or does it represent something?


----------



## fluffy

I'm new, Hi everyone. I have some ink . some of it is old very embarassing stuff from my younger days. but when I get the $$ I'll get 'em covered


----------



## MA-Caver

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I like the reddish one in the top left the best, it's a great color and very crisp.  Is it abstract, or does it represent something?


It's from Star Wars. The emblem of the Rebellion!  You'll find it on the pilots helmets. 

I know a couple of (caving gals) that have this type of tattoo. One had it on the back of (the base) of her neck and the other just below the panty line above her butt.  No, the pic isn't from either of them.  If I ever do then ya'll be the first to see 'em... (MAYbe)  :uhyeah:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Technopunk said:
			
		

> These are lousy photos, but oh well... they really do look a lot better IRL:


Wow. They're awesome! 



fluffy - Embarrassing stuff from younger days hmmmm?????  Share! 

MACaver - A bat tattoo is pretty cool for a caver. :supcool:


----------



## Cryozombie

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I like the reddish one in the top left the best, it's a great color and very crisp. Is it abstract, or does it represent something?


Yep.  Caver got it right.  Its the Rebel Alliance Insignia from Star Wars.


----------



## Jade Tigress

triwahine's awesome tattoo!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Cool tattoos, everyone! All of them are very distinctive. :supcool: 
I'm going to call around local tattoo parlors & check the web to get info & see what designs they have to offer.  I've a few things in mind (Chinese symbol for heart or love, Kenpo Universal pattern, or Yin/Yang).  Will keep you posted on the search.  

In the meantime, keep sharing!


----------



## Baytor

I can't post mine since I'm not a supporting member.  Can I email a picture to someone and they post it for me?


----------



## Gin-Gin

Baytor said:
			
		

> I can't post mine since I'm not a supporting member.  Can I email a picture to someone and they post it for me?


Sure--as long as the picture is no larger than the MT limit (I think it's 200 x 200 pixels).  Just click on one of the supporting members' usernames & select "send a e-mail to ____" & attach the photo.  Then whoever you e-mailed it to should be able to post it.  

Hopefully that should work.


----------



## 7starmantis

Or you could become a supporting member, some great benefits you know!! 

7sm


----------



## Gin-Gin

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Or you could become a supporting member, some great benefits you know!!  7sm


Definitely! I know I've gotten my money's worth from all the great info & nice people I've met here.   (and it's only $12 per year--*just $1 per month!*)


----------



## Baytor

I've thought a little about being a supporting member, maybe I will...


----------



## triwahine

Sil Lum TigerLady,

Thanks so much for posting my tattoo picture!!  Really appreciate all the help.

Aloha,
artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin

Here's Baytor's tattoo (celtic cross): artyon:


----------



## Baytor

Thanks for posting it for me Gin-Gin.  :asian: 

I just want to say also that it looks way cooler when not all shrunk down.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Oops! Double post.


----------



## Jade Tigress

triwahine said:
			
		

> Sil Lum TigerLady,
> 
> Thanks so much for posting my tattoo picture!! Really appreciate all the help.
> 
> Aloha,
> artyon:


My pleasure.
:asian: 


Baytor - Great tattoo! All I can say is I don't think any pictures can really do a tattoo justice. But at least we get an idea and we know how much better they look in real life.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Baytor said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting it for me Gin-Gin.  :asian:
> I just want to say also that it looks way cooler when not all shrunk down.


You're very welcome, Baytor.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, 4 years after I had planned on getting one, I finally got one.  Stings like a wicked sunburn. LOL
 Took 4 hours.  The first 30 and last 30 were the worst.  I think towards the end I was getting lightheaded from low blood sugar.  Found out I'm a bleeder. LOL!

 It's not the best pic.  I'll post a better one on the forum later.



 Now, to plan #2


----------



## Lisa

WhooHoo! Congrats Kaith!  It looks really good.


----------



## shesulsa

That is very well done, Bob.  Congratulations on your ink.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Wow Bob. It looks EXCELLENT! Very well done. Congrats! :supcool:


----------



## Baytor

It looks good, Bob.


----------



## Cryozombie

My Next Tattoo is gonna be the Kanji for my art on my cheekbone in this:






 The Titanium White turns out "invisible" in normal light, but glows in a spooky blue color under a blacklight... so you will only see it, when I am like, ya know, Ninja-raving and stuff...


----------



## Drac

I think the question should be who doesn't have ink??? I went to Shotsie Gorman in Jersey...


----------



## OULobo

Well I went today and picked up two more to total up to four.


----------



## Dronak

No, I don't have any tattoos and don't plan to get any.  I have thought about it before, but it's kind of hard for me to justify permanently marking my body with some design or symbol.  Will I still want it in 50 years from now?  I think I'll always have some doubt, so I won't get it done.  I've heard about tattoos being removed, but AFAIK the methods are far from perfect and it won't be completely erased.


----------



## OULobo

Dronak said:
			
		

> No, I don't have any tattoos and don't plan to get any.  I have thought about it before, but it's kind of hard for me to justify permanently marking my body with some design or symbol.  Will I still want it in 50 years from now?  I think I'll always have some doubt, so I won't get it done.  I've heard about tattoos being removed, but AFAIK the methods are far from perfect and it won't be completely erased.



Well, 50 years from now, with advances in modern medicine, technology and  demand, removal will likely be less painful, less expensive and cause less scarring. The trick is to get something you believe in or want to remember for all your life, looking cool is secondary. I think of it as though my body is my temple and I believe it should be decorated just like any temple. My tats are all memories.


----------



## asangria

Have a dragon on my left thigh, a broken heart w/roses on the left side of my chest, and a astral sun on the right side. My instructors recently got matching sea turtles.


----------



## Dronak

OULobo said:
			
		

> The trick is to get something you believe in or want to remember for all your life, looking cool is secondary.



I'd go along with the believe in part, but I'm not so sure about the memory part.  The thing is that as I grow older and have more experiences with life in general, things change.  I'm not so sure that a strong belief now won't fade with the decades.  Or that what's a pleasant memory now won't turn sour after more years pass and events happen.  But everyone's got their own viewpoints.  I do think that some tattoos can look good, others I don't care for, but personally I don't think I'll be getting any.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Well, 4 years after I had planned on getting one, I finally got one.  Stings like a wicked sunburn. LOL Took 4 hours.


Looks good, Bob! Great colors!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Technopunk said:
			
		

> My Next Tattoo is gonna be the Kanji for my art on my cheekbone in this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Titanium White turns out "invisible" in normal light, but glows in a spooky blue color under a blacklight... so you will only see it, when I am like, ya know, Ninja-raving and stuff...


Very Cool!  :supcool:


----------



## Gin-Gin

OULobo said:
			
		

> Well I went today and picked up two more to total up to four.


Looking good, OULobo.  :ultracool


----------



## Schtankybampo

Lobo-

Please be very careful with the UV inks. Some of them have not been tested as thouroughly as they should have been, and are not holding fast under the skin. Make sure that your artist is using reputable inks, particularly with the UV.

I'm not talking out of my hat here, though I have no ink myself, I have worked for a publishing company that holds three of the premiere Tattooing magazine titles, so I read quite a lot about it.


----------



## shesulsa

Got more ink today - hubby doesn't know yet.  Heh heh heh.  Will post the pic as soon as I get it taken.


----------



## dearnis.com

I'm more interested in how long it takes hubby to notice!


----------



## shesulsa

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I'm more interested in how long it takes hubby to notice!


 Anybody wanna start a pool? :boing1:  Honestly, it's SO easy to keep it from him!  Of course, eventually he's going to get too frisky and sneak up on me and find it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

Shesulsa - Um, where *is* that pesky tatoo?  

Bob - I like the fighting Lum.  I'd have chosen electric shocks, but a sword works too.


----------



## shesulsa

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Shesulsa - Um, where *is* that pesky tatoo?


 It's waaaaaaaay down on my lower back - like right above the crack of my ***.


----------



## Ping898

Has anyone ever bought a tat design online and then brought it to like your local artist to have it done?  Any issues with that?


----------



## shesulsa

I've never purchased a design online, but I brought my own design in and he copied it no problem.  Mine was FAR from elaborate, though.


----------



## Gin-Gin

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Anybody wanna start a pool? :boing1:  Honestly, it's SO easy to keep it from him!  Of course, eventually he's going to get too frisky and sneak up on me and find it.


SheSulsa, you're such a bad girl! 

Definitely get a pic for us when you get a chance....


----------



## shesulsa

What's really funny is that the parlor has this huge picture window in the front facing the street.  The guy's station is right next to that window.  He wanted me to pull my pants halfway down and turn my back to the street.

 :uhyeah:

 I said, "Honey, if my *** weren't as big nor as white as it is, I wouldn't mind, but we don't need to be killing people today.  It's large and in charge, but it's also a barge and I ain't flashing the passersby.  :moon:

 Sooooooooo... I turned to the side and sat on a dental assistant stool.  Done in five.


----------



## shesulsa

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> SheSulsa, you're such a bad girl!


 Like the great Mae West said, "When I'm good, I'm great - but when I'm bad, I'm better!"


----------



## Gin-Gin

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What's really funny is that the parlor has this huge picture window in the front facing the street.  The guy's station is right next to that window.  He wanted me to pull my pants halfway down and turn my back to the street. :uhyeah:  I said, "Honey, if my *** weren't as big nor as white as it is, I wouldn't mind, but we don't need to be killing people today.  It's large and in charge, but it's also a barge and I ain't flashing the passersby.  :moon:


:roflmao: 





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Like the great Mae West said, "When I'm good, I'm great - but when I'm bad, I'm better!"


Rock on, Lady! :supcool:


----------



## Raewyn

shesulsa said:
			
		

> What's really funny is that the parlor has this huge picture window in the front facing the street.  The guy's station is right next to that window.  He wanted me to pull my pants halfway down and turn my back to the street.
> 
> :uhyeah:
> 
> I said, "Honey, if my *** weren't as big nor as white as it is, I wouldn't mind, but we don't need to be killing people today.  It's large and in charge, but it's also a barge and I ain't flashing the passersby.  :moon:
> 
> Sooooooooo... I turned to the side and sat on a dental assistant stool.  Done in five.


 You definately have a way with words!!


----------



## autumn1973

My first and *last* tattoo (_HURTS_, man)_..._anyway, it is a rather large coat of arms which consists of a gold and gray shield with a blue wolf and 8 red crosses on it, and leaves, a knight's helmet and wolf head over it, below it is the family motto in Latin on a banner and below that, the family name in large fancy script. 

It is on my lower back and I almost wept with joy when it was over with, LOL, the outline nearly killed me...it is on my lower back. It was done 2 weeks ago Tuesday. I have been wanting to get it done for years but never had the nerve up until then.


----------



## kevin kilroe

I've got six. dragon on each arm, dragon on left shoulder blade and a tiger onthe right and chinese characters for POWER and WISDOM on front shoulders (head of humuris). no color, black and gray. it hurts but it felt kinda good. addicting!


----------



## Gemini

Family crest on my upper left arm with the first initials of my 6 sons replacing the motto below. In memory of the two I lost in '95. It represents what was, what is and what will be. I never got another one.

  My wife has 3 though, and I'm sure will get more. She loves 'em.


----------



## michaeledward

Drac said:
			
		

> I think the question should be who doesn't have ink??? ...


Me! Me! Me!

Let me get this straight .... you want to take a sharp pointy object .... put some permanent dye on it, and jab it repeatedly deep into my flesh ... and you want me to give you money to do this ....

What are you ****ING NUTS !!!!

Never!

Not Ever!


----------



## shesulsa

> What are you ****ING NUTS !!!!


 Pain goood ... :EG:


----------



## Navarre

I have contemplated getting a tattoo for quite a while.  My sister-in-law and I made a pact that if we ever got a tattoo we'd get our first one together (It's better not to ask about this whole thing.).

That agreement was made like 2 years ago so I thought she'd forgotten about it. But she's decided she wants to get one while she's off from college on Christmas break.

I don't know what I want to get exactly. At the moment, I'm going to allow her to design the tattoo, since she's a goo artist, and get whatever she thinks would look good. (Hey, didn't I say don't ask??)

Still, if I have an idea I can work with that.

My school's symbol is a yin-yang with a phoenix rising from it. It symbolizes the "rising and advancing of the spirit". But it's a very static symbol and I wanted something perhaps a bit more dynamic.

Also, I'm a skinny dude (6'2" and 155 lbs.) so I don't have a lot of canvas space. I think I want to get it on my right shoulder where I can show it off easily or cover it up for work.

So, anything too elaborate wouldn't look good on my sinewy deltoid. I still like the phoenix design though.

I want the design to really mean something, something about me. Therefore the phoenix is appropriate because it represents my ability to rise from the ashes of the past to forge a new destiny of my choosing.  (Of course, a nubile nymph sucking a lollipop would work too but that's just wrong.)

So, my purpose here is a request for potential designs. If anyone has any ideas they'd like to throw at me, I'd be most grateful.

Getting a tattoo is a big deal to me, not because of the pain but because I'm making a permanent change to my body. I want it to be right the first time.

If anyone has any ideas, I'd be more than glad to listen. If anyone could actually post the visual that would be excellent, since it's all about the visual.

Thanx!


----------



## Gemini

I suppose "MOM" with a heart and an arrow through it is out of the question.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Descending eagle left chest.  Obscured by my monkey-hair nature, though.


----------



## Navarre

Um, no, "MOM" won't quite cut it. Eagles and phoenixes are both birds, of course. I don't want a feathered bird, but one of fire in some way. More symbolic.

Being a comic book fan I thought of an emblem type thing on my chest. In that regard my school's symbol would look fine. But I think I'll go with the shoulder.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Gemini

All kidding aside, Navarre, I truly believe if you have to ask, I don't think you should get one. Tats are very personal things and should come from within. I've seen so many people go to a parlor, look around, see something they like, get it, like it for a short while and regret it for the next 50 years. When "yours" appears to you, you'll know it. Just my .02


----------



## Navarre

I don't entirely disagree, Gemini.  But I know I want the phoenix, I was just asking for other ideas. 

I guess what I was really looking for were various phoenix designs. As you said, I'd know it if I saw it.

Here is the logo for my system: 

http://www.geocities.com/navarre_2001/Aze-Ki/azekilogo.htm

I designed it. While it's fine for gis and jackets and such, I envisioned something more dynamic and, well, cool for my tatt.

Maybe some artistic type here could create a variant of it?


----------



## Cryozombie

Navarre said:
			
		

> Maybe some artistic type here could create a variant of it?


Talk to Bob.

Him and His woman both are pretty artistic.


----------



## Navarre

I'm sure Bob will read this. It would be great if he or someone else had some ideas.

I had thought of a design where the phoenix looks more like a real hawk or eagle except that the feathers are composed of fire. It was flying toward the viewer in attack mode. The yin-yang was held between its claws and written inside the yin-yang in kanji were the symbols for "rising spirit".

My wife thought it was "too much", especially for my shoulder. I dunno.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'm sure Bob will read this. It would be great if he or someone else had some ideas.
> 
> I had thought of a design where the phoenix looks more like a real hawk or eagle except that the feathers are composed of fire. It was flying toward the viewer in attach mode. The yin-yang was held between its claws and written inside the yin-yang in kanji were the symbols for "rising spirit".
> 
> My wife thought it was "too much", especially for my shoulder. I dunno.


 Actually I think that sounds pretty cool. Have you decided on a tattoo artist yet? You could ask his/her opinion of the design working as a tattoo. You can also do a search for various phoenix pics that you like the style of and bring them to the tattoo artist so he can get an idea of what you like and ask him to design something for you...


----------



## Navarre

I've searched around on the web butI haven't found the right thing yet. I don't know about the artists yet either.  

I will be having it done where my sister-in-law goes to college, which is about 6 hrs from here, so I don't know anyone. If she finds someone in advance though, I'll check with them and see what they might be able to do.

I had also thought of a simpler, more composite design. It was a yin-yang where the yang melded into fire, rising into a phoenix's head looking sideways. The yin was just a border outline but the "rising spirit" kanji was written inside of it. 

The whole design was more concise and smaller than the other. Like I said, I kinda have some ideas but I am looking for variances and opinions.


----------



## Mark L

I haven't a clue as to how much a tattoo costs.  I'm interested in a more detailed version of my avatar on my deltoid, no larger than 3" x 4".  What is a reasonable fee for a custom piece like this?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I paid about $150 US for mine. I actually ended up at a higher priced place based on their reputation, cleanliness and quality of work.  I'll ballpark you $100 on the cost, but definately get several opinions, and don't base the decision solely on price.  
Be certain to check the place out, watch them work if possible, be certain everything (and I do mean it) is sterile, hell, ask to see their autoclave inspection records.


----------



## shesulsa

Bob, you paid $150 for that anime tat????  Damn good price if you ask me!!!

Painless Rick charges $120 per hour, $50 minimum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heh.  He underestimated the time, but I gave him a $20 tip as well.
I'm going back for some touchups later this month and getting my second, once I decide on what I want.


----------



## Navarre

Let's say I get a tattoo that is black and red on my shoulder. Approximately how often would I need to retouch it for it to look decent? Are there any special considerations when retouching? What is the ballpark price for touchups, or are they free depending on the tatt?


----------



## rutherford

How often you need to get it retouched depends a lot on your skin and how often you have your shirt off.  Sun fades ink.

Touchups often cost as much as the original design as they have to go over the whole piece.

Usually, the only free touchup is a quick polish just after its healed.


----------



## Navarre

Thanks, Rutherford. Let's say a pale dude like me who wears his shirt all the time has a red tatt on his shoulder..How often do you think it might need touched up?


----------



## OULobo

Navarre said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rutherford. Let's say a pale dude like me who wears his shirt all the time has a red tatt on his shoulder..How often do you think it might need touched up?



Never, if you care for it, and it is done well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

- Always slap on some good sunscreen, even in cooler weather. 
- Every so often, hit it with some moisterizer, especially in winter as teh air is dry.
- Drink enough water to stay hydrated. Keeps your skin healthy.

As Lobo said, if it's done well, and you take care of it it should last.


----------



## Navarre

Thanx for the tips, guys. Now, as soon as I can decide on the design or my sister-in-law designs something I like, I'm in business.


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> My prefered one is this one...though I'd like the waistline modified a bit.
> I've got quotes of 1-2 sessions, 2-4 hours, and $120-$400+ for a bicep piece.


Lol I gotta bikini that looks like that!( Bob's pic on page 12) Anywho, I haven't got a tatt yet, mainly due to me being a chicken. I am, someday, going to pluck up the courage to get Bruce Lee's name in Chinese konji on my left shoulder blade. Depending on how much that hurts, others might follow. I'd like a Tigger on my ankle and a crane (I'm a crane type fighter) on my lower back. I might get a sai somewhere but not sure bout that one yet.

Becky


----------



## Solidman82

My avatar pic is an early design for a tattoo I'm soon to get. It is the beginning of a tattoo that will be added onto later in life with color, symbols, and extra art. It is a three way yin-yang to show the balance between body, mind, and spirit that I hope to one day attain. Since I have not yet attained peak status in any of those qualities then it may stay blank until I do which might be forever.


I also had a dream last night that inspired me to get two more tattoos, but those will require some more careful consideration.


----------



## OULobo

My next tatty


----------



## Navarre

The caption would read, "I told you to help prevent forest fires!! Now Smokey's gonna f#@k you up!"

 Great tatt!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Navarre said:
			
		

> The caption would read, "I told you to help prevent forest fires!! Now Smokey's gonna f#@k you up!"
> 
> Great tatt!


:roflmao: 
And yes, that would be a cool tattoo.


----------



## Cryozombie

Navarre said:
			
		

> What is the ballpark price for touchups, or are they free depending on the tatt?


The place I got mine done will retouch them for free pretty much forever provding you dont mess it up yourself... (ie get a cut across it or let it sunbleach)


----------



## Navarre

That's good to know, thanks.

I have found two designs so far that seem interesting. Any opinions on either?

http://www.geocities.com/navarre_2001/Phoenix.jpg

http://www.geocities.com/navarre_2001/phoenix3.jpg


----------



## Solidman82

Big on the Pheonix I see


----------



## shesulsa

don't want any color to your phoenix?


----------



## Navarre

Do y'all like the first design, the second, or neither?

Yes, I like the phoenix. It represents, for me, a spirit that refuses to be extinguished. It is also the symbol for my martial arts system, representing the rising and advancing of the spirit.

No, I want color. I want it red with black trim. These were just two images I found online. 

On the first one, I was thinking of some modifications. I was thinking that a yin-yang could be below the phoenix. The yang would be on the right-hand side with the larger end toward the bottom. The tail of it would taper up as usual but be blended seamlessly into the phoenix as shown.

The color scheme would be black for the yang but blending into a deep red as the tail of the yang fades into the phoenix.

The yin wouldn't be entirely outlined on the outside but only suggested by a line of the phoenix arcing partway along the outside border of the yin. It would still have the interior dot on the upper section underneath the phoenix.

Does that makes sense? If so, does it seem like a good design?

I've received mixed reaction on whether or not the kanji should be on the design at all. Some think it's "too much", particularly if I add on the yin-yang. Others like it. What do you think?

Of course, if I keep the kanji I'll have to get some different script. I want mine to read, "Hey, this chicken's on fire!"


----------



## Jade Tigress

Navarre ~ I like the first one. The second one is cool too except I think the tribal style is a trend on the way out. No offense to anyone with tribal tattoos, I like them and think they're cool looking, just depends on if you care it might be considered trendy at some point in the future. 

 I agree about the kanji and yin yang. I would do one or the other but not both. Or possibly a very small kanji, less dominant than the one in the picture if you decide to add the yin yang. Otherwise it looks fine the size in the photo, but I'd go less bold and blocky and with more of a finer calligraphy look. 

 I like your idea of the yin yang and the way it would blend into the phoenix. It sounds like a great design. If it's not centered, but off to the right, you could balance it with a small kanji at the upper left of the tattoo. I'd have to see what it looked like before saying for sure. It could still end up looking like too much or just not right with both.


----------



## Solidman82

For anybody looking for information or certain symbols, I have found an extremely useful page. I post it here because I found it on my search for tattoo stuff. http://altreligion.about.com/library/glossary/blsymbols.htm there you go, a symbol dictionary. 

enjoy,
Jeff


----------



## Solidman82

here's a better link for those looking for specific Japanese Kanji but aren't fluent in Japanese. They will even design the word you are looking for for $5.
http://japanese.about.com/bltattoo.htm


----------



## skyguy

I have a large chinese dragon that covers my entire right upper arm and shoulder. I have another smaller chinese dragon on my left arm.
 I was born in the year of the dragon (1964) but I didnt know that till just a week ago 

 They symbolize nothing other than the fact that I like dragons.

 My art is Japanese anyway :asian:

 You cant see the whole thing here cuz of my small friend, but its the only picture I have right now.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Nice tat from what I can see. Cute dog too. Is it a JRT or JRT mix? I have two. I was born in the year of the dragon too and didn't know til just now!


----------



## Navarre

I think you should get a matching tattoo for your dog's right haunch. He'd love it. All the "bitches" would think he's so cool; a real rebel.


----------



## hong kong fooey

I myself have two tattoos one is THE BIG BAD WOLF on my left arm and my other tattoo is a panther going into my skin on my back. the one on my back hurt like you know what I guess because your back is so tender


----------



## Eternal Beginner

I was feeling rather left out at a grappling tournament on Saturday...I was the only female competitor _without_ a tattoo.  I guess I was a non-conforming conformist in that crowd?


----------



## arnisador

Tell 'em you have a tattoo...just not somewhere that shows!


----------



## Eternal Beginner

arnisador said:
			
		

> Tell 'em you have a tattoo...just not somewhere that shows!



Nah...I kinda like the feeling of being a rebel!:ultracool (if you knew me, you'd know how funny the thought of me as rebel is:lol: - I'm the most conformingest conformist that has ever conformed!)


----------



## kenpo_cory

Ive been trying to post a pic of my new dragon tattoo but it wont ever load it.


----------



## samurai69

I have a Samurai tat on my right shoulder and some various bits of tribal and a scorpion on my left shoulder and a black widow spider on my left rear shoulder blade.....I would like to turn 1/2 the tribal into a dragon..when i get the time

My wife has Ki in kanji and a rose with thorns that i designed it looks pretty cool.............

I used to have some tatoo pics and will post them if i can find them


----------



## Bob Hubbard

kenpo_cory said:
			
		

> Ive been trying to post a pic of my new dragon tattoo but it wont ever load it.


check file size and dimensions


----------



## kenpo_cory

This is my new dragon i just got in october. Nothing fancy but i like the look. The picture itself isnt that good though, i had to do some tweaking on it to get it to post. By the way, thanks Bob. I shouldve looked at the size restrictions huh?


----------



## Navarre

Cory, is that a left inner forearm tattoo?

Looks good. I want to get my phoenix in red as well. Do you have any info on how well the red will continue to hold up, how often it needs retouched, etc.?


----------



## Gin-Gin

I've never gotten a tattoo before, but I'm thinking about getting the Kenpo Crest of my school's association on my right shoulder blade (last year I contemplated getting the universal symbol on my left arm, but decided not to). I'm going to get recommendations of good tattoo places from guys at work & will make some calls this week to get info. Because of the detail, I'm told that it may take 3-4 hrs to do, but I don't care. I can always use a vacation day for that. How much do y'all think it would cost? $150-$200?


----------



## kenpo_cory

Navarre said:
			
		

> Cory, is that a left inner forearm tattoo?
> 
> Looks good. I want to get my phoenix in red as well. Do you have any info on how well the red will continue to hold up, how often it needs retouched, etc.?


 
Yeah, thats exactly where its at, my inner left forearm   Well, from what the artist told me with these new inks they use now theyre pretty much guaranteed to never fade and if it ever does he'll go back over it. Unless you spend a lot of time in the sun thatll make it fade pretty bad over time then if you want to keep it looking vibrant you might have to touch it up every 5 years or so.


----------



## kenpo_disciple

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> I've never gotten a tattoo before, but I'm thinking about getting the Kenpo Crest of my school's association on my right shoulder blade (last year I contemplated getting the universal symbol on my left arm, but decided not to). I'm going to get recommendations of good tattoo places from guys at work & will make some calls this week to get info. Because of the detail, I'm told that it may take 3-4 hrs to do, but I don't care. I can always use a vacation day for that. How much do y'all think it would cost? $150-$200?


 
most places charge $100 an hour


----------



## Gin-Gin

kenpo_disciple said:
			
		

> most places charge $100 an hour


Yep - I found that out last night when I visited a few. They ranged from $100-$150/hr. According to them it will take about 2 hrs ($200) without the kanji (or they said they can do the kanji on the outside of the crest with larger characters so that they won't bleed together over time). 

Time to start saving my pennies....


----------



## Kempogeek

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Yep - I found that out last night when I visited a few. They ranged from $100-$150/hr. According to them it will take about 2 hrs ($200) without the kanji (or they said they can do the kanji on the outside of the crest with larger characters so that they won't bleed together over time).
> 
> Time to start saving my pennies....


 Gin that would make one great tattoo. Whatever it costs, I believe it would be money well spent. I never gotten a tattoo as well but always wanted to get one. I have a pin that has the British flag with "The Beatles" logo in the middle. With all the coloring of the flag and all, Im sure it would cost me a pretty penny as well. Not only wil I have to start saving my pennies but also work up the nerve. .......Steve


----------



## kenpo_cory

I guess it depends on where you go, i paid 150 for my dragon which covers most of my forearm and it took him 2 hours.


----------



## autumn1973

Wow, My tattoo took about 3 hours and he only charged me $100. 

However, my sister and her boyfriend went to FL a few months back though and I was surprised at the rather simple tattoo he paid $125 for. I guess it may depend on where you live- I got my tattoo in Southern NH.


----------



## Mark L

autumn1973 said:
			
		

> ... I got my tattoo in Southern NH.


Where in NH?  I live just south of Hollis, and am looking for a good tattoo artist.


----------



## Ping898

Anyone know of a goot tat place in the DC area?


----------



## autumn1973

Mark, I got mine in Winchester NH at Secret Lake Tattoos. The guy that did mine is fairly new to the business but he's good at complicated tats with lots of details. Mine is pretty detailed and has about 5 different colors on it. I think his name was Jesse.


----------



## Kreth

I can't remember if I weighed in on this thread or not... My avatar is a pic of the outside of my elbow. The dragon is part of a Japanese-themed sleeve.


----------



## White Fox

I have a "Om" Tattoo on my right right shoulder I got it when I was a teenager in high school with some of my close mate's at the time.


----------



## Cryozombie

Technopunk said:


> Two upcoming projects are a forearm sleeve of Binary digits, in all black, and the Kanji for "Ninja" under my right eye... in blacklight ink, so you can only see it if I am in a blacklight.



So, yes, I am being lame and quoting myself... but...

I started my forearm sleeve tonite.  I decided instead of the Binary, I was going to do the Kanji for the Bujinkan schools in columns around my forearm. So tonite I got the first Column as a Birthday gift from my nephew. (the tattoo artist at my brother-in-laws shop)  I need to schedule to go and get more.  My original plan was to go all black down there, so you could only see skin between the Numbers, but with the kanji that might be too much open space... I'll see when its done.  If it is, I will have to come up with something for the spaces... I'll get a pic and post it later tonite


----------



## MSTCNC

I have one tat right now... I got it about 5-years ago...

A large group of people from my volunteer Fire Department decided to get tats while attending the annual convention... most in memory of those lost on 9-11...

The tattoo on my right shoulder is a Yin-Yang made up of an American Bald Eagle and an American Flag... above is FDNY * NYDP... and below is 11-Sept-01...

I plan on continuing this piece with a mourning band for the Port Authority (PANY) Officers and the one PANY K-9 that also perished...

More ink in the works... one for my three step-daughters and six grandkids... one for the Mrs... then the rest are for ME! hehehe

I'll try to post a picture of the one later...

Regards,

Andy


----------



## matt.m

I have a skeleton wearing Marine Corps dress blues doing a sword salute.  I also have a bulldog with the words semper fi underneath it.

Followed by tribal on my back.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've 2.
Lum from Urusei Yatsura, and a personalized version of Kali.


----------



## Kreth

MSTCND said:


> The tattoo on my right shoulder is a Yin-Yang made up of an American Bald Eagle and an American Flag... above is FDNY * NYDP... and below is 11-Sept-01...


This sounds cool, I'd like to see it.
My tattoo artist did a memorial backpiece for a local firefighter who lost a relative (also a firefighter) on 9/11. It's a firefighter in full turn-out gear, with the burning Towers reflected in the glass of his mask.


----------



## bydand

Kreth said:


> This sounds cool, I'd like to see it.
> My tattoo artist did a memorial backpiece for a local firefighter who lost a relative (also a firefighter) on 9/11. It's a firefighter in full turn-out gear, with the burning Towers reflected in the glass of his mask.



That would be too cool.  I would love to see that one.  As for me and ink - nope, too big of a chicken!  I will admit it to anyone when it comes to anything involving needles and me.


----------



## Cryozombie

Here is the slightly blurry and oh so gooey pic of the first row of kanji.





​


----------



## Kreth

Technopunk said:


> Here is the slightly blurry and oh so gooey pic of the first row of kanji.​



Um... "Tuna roll, buy 2, get 1 free" :idunno:







:uhyeah:​


----------



## Cryozombie

Kreth said:


> Um... "Tuna roll, buy 2, get 1 free" :idunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:[/left]



No, Kappa Maki!


----------



## Kreth

Technopunk said:


> No, Kappa Maki!


Are they made with real kappa?


----------



## CoryKS

I have the worst timing...  I was always a big Calvin & Hobbes fan so I decided to get Calvin on my arm.  Two things happened almost immediately after:  1) Bill Watterson retired from drawing the strip; and 2) every Whiskey Tango in the country slapped a bumper sticker on their car showing a Calvin knock-off urinating on everything from the competitor brand to "my baby daddy/momma".

You'd be amazed how many people now don't even know about C&H anymore.  Some guy came up to me and said, "Hey, that's that kid that pees on stuff.  I like that guy!"   *sigh*


----------



## Cryozombie

You peeps need to post PICS damn you all!​


----------



## Jade Tigress

Technopunk said:


> You peeps need to post PICS damn you all!​



Agreed. C'mon folks, get the camera's out! 

Nice start on the tat TP.


----------



## Cryozombie

So... me and jetboatdeath went and got inked tonite... I added more to my 1/2 sleeve, and JBD got his kids names in Binary digits on his forearm.  Im pleased with how the 1/2 sleeve is progressing, now that I have 3 of the 'Kan schools done... Koto Ryu, Gyoko Ryu, and Togakure Ryu... I took a couple pics tonite, but its late... so I'll try and get em uploaded tomorrow.

​


----------



## Cryozombie

And some pics...


----------



## Kreth

Looks good, Techno.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Technopunk said:


> And some pics...




Lookin great!


----------



## Cryozombie

My hand, about an hour after it was inked with a UV Tattoo.  Now that its healed, it's basically invisible (I have a small scar on one knuckle) and once I get it touched up, I'll post better pics.


----------



## FierySquidFace

I have 7 tatts. will probably get a few more...


----------



## teekin

Cryozombie said:


> My hand, about an hour after it was inked with a UV Tattoo. Now that its healed, it's basically invisible (I have a small scar on one knuckle) and once I get it touched up, I'll post better pics.


 
WOW Cryo, I think that is just so Damn CoooooLLLLL. Amazing. :bangahead:lori


----------



## Big Don

Cryozombie said:


> My hand, about an hour after it was inked with a UV Tattoo.  Now that its healed, it's basically invisible (I have a small scar on one knuckle) and once I get it touched up, I'll post better pics.


That is just bad ***! I want one of those!


----------



## Jade Tigress

John, that is wild. Totally cool. :asian:

SFS, what tats do you have? Share.


----------



## FierySquidFace

i have "sith" on my right shoulder (star wars geek for life. lol)

the hatchetman (the mascot for psychopathic records) on my left shoulder.

kanji for "speed" or "velocity" on right forearm

kanji for "precision" or "accuracy" on left forearm 

(my brother and i are both bass players, and we got these kanji tatts together. right hand for plucking speed - left hand for fretboard accuracy)

a red robed ninja w/kama dropping down on someone unseen on inner right forearm, and a blue one, otherwise identical, on the inner left.

and chinese character for crazy on left pec.


----------



## Cryozombie

FierySquidFace said:


> i have "sith" on my right shoulder (star wars geek for life. lol)


 
Nerd.

I have the Rebel Alliance Logo on my Right shoulder.


----------



## FierySquidFace

lol. right on!:jediduel:


----------



## FierySquidFace

Cryozombie said:


> My hand, about an hour after it was inked with a UV Tattoo.  Now that its healed, it's basically invisible (I have a small scar on one knuckle) and once I get it touched up, I'll post better pics.



dude, that is wicked. i'm getting one. i'm thinking the darth maul paint covering my head and face!!!


----------



## Gordon Nore

I have one tattoo, on my shoulder. I got it the day after I passed my black belt in 2006. I had been thinking about a tattoo for years, but the idea of getting a martial arts (eg a dragon or yin-yang) never occurred to me. An acquaintance showed me a tat he got in California after competing in the Iron Man. That made sense to me. My grading came after many years of training, so it seemed like something I could live with.

My son, about 15 at the time, helped me design it. I took a black gif of a tied black belt, put the calligraphy for hapkido and karate on it, and that was it. That was a big step for me -- I grew up with a negative stigma about tats. A couple of years later, when my son was old enough to get a tattoo, I visited the artist and had her add the circle with the colours of our belts, excluding the white belt, because I'm pretty pale skinned anyway.

My son has two nice shoulder pieces. He researched his family's ancestry very thoroughly, read a lot of mythology and history, and settled aspects of his heritage that he found appealing. My family's Norwegian, so he went with a Norse theme for his first piece. It's very nice.

The other shoulder is Native American. My wife is from Kentucky and her  grandma was Cherokee. Tucker's a history buff, and was very moved by the Trail of Tears and decided to honour that as part of the image. I don't have a pic of that one.


----------

